# [OCN]Brutes



## Inktfish

I made admin a Brute So we can have a [OCN] clan and everyone can be his pupil!

CLAN created, In order to be accepted you must be in this list and have [OCN]Tag. First come first serve. When Full Another clan will be created.

Make your character from this link so it will be a pupil of [OCN]Admin

Make sure to name your brute like so [OCN]Hueristic.








[OCN]ADMIN's Stats! [OCN]Admin's Dojo!
*You can add anyone in this list in the search bar to find OCN opponents! If I missed your post and forgot to add you PM me! ALSO If a Tag from this list doesn't work let me know so I can fix it!*

*LIST has been moved to bottom of post*

*Confirmed Rules*
Level 2 =4exp
Level 3 =8exp
Level 4 =12exp

1. Brutes only receive experience when initiating Attacks, therefore attack any level up to 2 levels lower and you will receive 2 exp for a win and 1 for a loss.

2. Getting Pupils* adds to your experience.

3. You cannot accumulate unused fights

4. You cannot Delete a Brute, If you do not use a brute and do not password protect it then it will be deleted on server cleanup (Thereby freeing up unused names).

5. All skills, weapons and animals all seem to be random. You will receive a new one each level.

6. You cannot modify brutes in any way.

7. You can Join and leave clans at will. As long as the clan creator accepts you. You need to be Level 10 to create a clan.

8. *merged with rule 1.

9. When your Pupil* initially joins and when it makes a level you receive 1exp.

10. Tournaments can only be played every other day. Seems the time gets changed periodically now (probably to fight bots).

11. In order to progress UP ranks(not levels) you must advance in tournaments.

12. Server Resets 6pm EST so use your fights before that! *see rule 10

* This denotes an initial brute from an specific machine, subsequent brutes do not count.

BRUTES Skills and Specialties Guide, a must read
*Erratica*

1. I just realized that you can search for brutes to fight instead of picking randoms... So a couple of you might notice you've been in a fight with me







-AntiTalent

*Unconfirmed rules*

I will try to update list daily. Once we get Admin to level 10 he can create a clan for us!

This game is addicting for some unknown reason, Probably because you have to figure the rules out as you go. I'll post rules figured out here to.

Anyone that is in this list that is not a member name please notify and they will be removed, I try to check but I am far from perfect!









1. [OCN]Admin
2. [OCN]Hueristic
3. [OCN].Heru
4. [OCN]Mjg1675
5. [OCN]BenBrown
6. [OCN]W4LNUT5 
7. [OCN]Prosser13
8. [OCN]Nostrano
9. [OCN]Aaron_Hendu
10. [OCN]Pheoxs
11. [OCN]Heavy Light 117
12. [OCN]KO092084
13. [OCN] AntiTalent
14. [OCN] xXDarkenSoulXx
15. [OCN]coffeejunky
16. [OCN]Mmansueto
17. [OCN]ErBall
18. [OCN]Dubz
19. [OCN] trogalicious
20. [OCN]Nitteo
21. [OCN]Error 404
22. [OCN]Dman
23. [OCN]hometoast
24. [OCN]XAslanX
25. [OCN]slothfish
26. [OCN] Immortal
27. [OCN]nckid4u
28. [OCN]Auld
29. [OCN]KrunkKracker
30. [OCN]evilspongebob72
31. [OCN]B.walker
32. OCNKnitelife *[OCN]Knitelife -Hijacked by a child
33. [OCN]Accskyman
34. [OCN]Pao
35. [OCN]Wannabe
36. [OCN]Mikecdm
37. [OCN]Buster2010
38. [OCN]Ducky
39. [OCN]VulcanDragon
40. [OCN]Brad
41. [OCN]Sl1ck
42. [OCN]papa smurf
43. [OCN]stumped
44. [OCN]ML Infamous
45. [OCN]Ddanko112
46. [OCN]Stevo
47. [OCN]Whe3ls
48. [OCN]Zulli85
49. [OCN]E_Dogg
50. [OCN]BradG
51. [OCN]omaryunus
52. [OCN]TatorTot
53. [OCN]KARASU
54. [OCN]lemans81
55. [OCN]Ravin
56. [OCN]theCanadian
57. [OCN]sin100
58. [OCN]catmmm
59. [OCN]threefeet
60. [OCN]RabidRabit
61. [OCN]spacebal
62. [OCN]SlyFox
63. [OCN]RoninBeatrice *[OCN]Beatrice -Hijacked by a child
64. [OCN] xXDarkenSoulXx
65. [OCN]skullz
66. [OCN]CUY
67. [OCN]Zulli85
68. [OCN]nafljhy
69. [OCN] GeekMan
70. [OCN]h3llscr3am
71. [OCN]ocntehpwn
72. [OCN]Asus Mobile
73. [OCN]Darius Silver
74. [OCN]NEUTRON
75. [OCN]ModderMan
76. [OCN]KC_Flip
77. [OCN]repo man
78. [OCN]ukgouki
79. [OCN]Whe3ls
80. [OCN] Sparhawk
81. [OCN]Airbozo
82. [OCN] omaryunus
83. [OCN] Aliadn
84. [ocn]bogus
85. [OCN]4Ghz
86. [OCN]GeForceGTS
87. [OCN]KO092084
88. [OCN]slickwilly
89. OCNBlankThis
90. [OCN]inktfishh
91. [OCN]hangemhi


----------



## Heru

It says [OCN]Heru is taken ???

EDIT: Nevermind.. just naming differently.


----------



## CyberDruid

lol...I can see this really got you going Hueristic.

If I get Sphincto to tenth level I'll start a clan named [OCN].


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


lol...I can see this really got you going Hueristic.

If I get Sphincto to tenth level I'll start a clan named [OCN].


LOLZ!!!!

No start the one you want from your thread. The Pirate name sounded pretty good.

I want the [OCN]tagged for just our names and ADMIN being our Sensai.

I wouldn't join TurdBurner on an ocn team. That's just wrong.


----------



## K092084

Wish there was a way to delete your character because I seem to have gone stupid and made a character under my guy so he became his pupil.


----------



## Nostrano

[OCN]Nostrano is ready


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

[OCN]Aaron_Hendu (only accepts 13 chars)


----------



## W4LNUT5

created another brute for this

[OCN]W4LNUT5

my other brutes
http://d4mn4t10n.mybrute.com/
http://w4lnut5.mybrute.com/

(I have multiples b/c it gets boring waiting for the next day. Now i can be less bored for 15min day. lol)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Wish there was a way to delete your character because I seem to have gone stupid and made a character under my guy so he became his pupil.










Yeah I did that a few times too









That's why I tried to make the initial post clear. Not easy for me I can tell you that!


----------



## pheoxs

http://ocnpheoxs.mybrute.com


----------



## Hueristic

Updated,

ADMin is already up to level 2 just from us joining!


----------



## Heavy Light 117

[OCN]Heavy Light 117

I lost one against a girl *shakes head*

she was huge


----------



## pheoxs

How do we get different weapons? All I got was a stick, same as my other brute, but I've seen people with shields and knives n stuff at level 1?


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Yeah I did that a few times too









That's why I tried to make the initial post clear. Not easy for me I can tell you that!










Made another under [OCN]KO092084

http://ocnko092084.mybrute.com

Strength is already 9, nice.


----------



## AntiTalent

[OCN] AntiTalent

http://ocnantitalent.mybrute.com/
My initiation battle with admin was too epic, Shockwave Flash crashed in Chrome.
Pretty sure I lost though


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

[OCN] xXDarkenSoulXx reporting in!

I had to leave a space between my name and [OCN] because maximum length for the first name is 13 characters.

http://ocn.mybrute.com


----------



## coffeejunky

[OCN]coffeejunky signing in.
I beat admin on the training match...epic.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Level 2! aww man how'd this girl get a pet?


----------



## AntiTalent

I just realised that you can search for brutes to fight instead of picking randoms... So a couple of you might notice you've been in a fight with me


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheoxs* 
How do we get different weapons? All I got was a stick, same as my other brute, but I've seen people with shields and knives n stuff at level 1?

Try to keep the chatter in CD's thread. I think it's all random based on your name what you start with. But I'm not sure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
[OCN]coffeejunky signing in.
I beat admin on the training match...epic.

Nice!

*OK Peops there are alot of Pupils not signing in here, If you don't sign in I can't add you to the roster as I don't know that you joined*


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheoxs* 
How do we get different weapons? All I got was a stick, same as my other brute, but I've seen people with shields and knives n stuff at level 1?

Try to keep the chatter in CD's thread. I think it's all random based on your name what you start with. But I'm not sure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
[OCN]coffeejunky signing in.
I beat admin on the training match...epic.

Nice!

*OK Peops there are alot of Pupils not signing in here, If you don't sign in I can't add you to the roster as I don't know that you joined*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntiTalent* 
I just realised that you can search for brutes to fight instead of picking randoms... So a couple of you might notice you've been in a fight with me

















Good catch I should have added that in the rules section!


----------



## Mmansueto

[OCN]Mmansueto


----------



## dubz

[OCN]Dubz
http://ocndubz.mybrute.com


----------



## Hueristic

Updated!
Admin has reached LEVEL 3!

and has only lost 2 fights so far!

And has not even started a fight yet!


----------



## trogalicious

[OCN] trogalicious just had a new browneye beaten into his butt by [OCN]admin


----------



## nitteo

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com

[OCN]Nitteo


----------



## Nostrano

If i remember correctly you cannot accumulate unused fights, i think you have to use 3 fights otherwise they get lost


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


[OCN] trogalicious just had a new browneye beaten into his butt by [OCN]admin

































Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com

[OCN]Nitteo


YES! I may not be able to compete with your PPD, But here I come, Brute style!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


If i remember correctly you cannot accumulate unused fights, i think you have to use 3 fights otherwise they get lost


seconded and added

Updateing.


----------



## wannabe_OC

[OCN]Wannabe checkin' in...









Scored a nice club...Watch out Admin...I'm coming for you...


----------



## Pao

[OCN]Pao

Had admin within 1 or 2 hits, boo to his weapons to my one.


----------



## Error 404

http://ocnerror-404.mybrute.com
[OCN]Error 404

Didn't realize "validate" finalized your Brute....I wanted to change some things. Oh well. He's fine


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Error 404*


http://ocnerror-404.mybrute.com
[OCN]Error 404

Didn't realize "validate" finalized your Brute....I wanted to change some things. Oh well. He's fine










lol...I get a 404 error?


----------



## nitteo

How do I earn weapons?

I picked people who had more or less powers and they had weapons that kicked my brute!


----------



## Error 404

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


lol...I get a 404 error?


Lolwut? I don't...Or are you messing with me?

I agree with above post, thought. No clue how to get more weapons/customize my stats/specials


----------



## Dman

Mines up http://ocndman.mybrute.com


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Error 404*


Lolwut? I don't...Or are you messing with me?

I agree with above post, thought. No clue how to get more weapons/customize my stats/specials










No, I actually did get a 404 error when I first clicked it. Should have SS'd it. Link works fine now








And weapons are random, some are much rarer than others


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


lol...I get a 404 error?


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


How do I earn weapons?

I picked people who had more or less powers and they had weapons that kicked my brute!


all random, I'll add that to rules.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Error 404*


Lolwut? I don't...Or are you messing with me?

I agree with above post, thought. No clue how to get more weapons/customize my stats/specials










Hah I thought he was too!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Mines up http://ocndman.mybrute.com


added

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


No, I actually did get a 404 error when I first clicked it. Should have SS'd it. Link works fine now








And weapons are random, some are much rarer than others










:yesir:

ALSO don't forget guys the chatting in this thread should be at a minimum the questions and answers are in CD's thread Here.


----------



## hometoast

[OCN]hometoast

no idea what I"m doing but... FIGHT ON


----------



## Pao

Might want to take the space out of prosser 13's name, I've just been copying and pasting out of that list, and couldn't get his since it's just prosser13.


----------



## XAslanX

http://ocnxaslanx.mybrute.com/


----------



## slothfish

http://ocnslothfish.mybrute.com

Add me!


----------



## Error 404

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


No, I actually did get a 404 error when I first clicked it. Should have SS'd it. Link works fine now








And weapons are random, some are much rarer than others




















Okay, okay. I'll go to CD's thread...

*grumbles off*


----------



## ImmortalKenny

http://ocn-immortal.mybrute.com
[OCN]ImmortalKenny was taken o_o


----------



## nckid4u

[OCN]nckid4u

I also have this dude. He rocks the party...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
[OCN]hometoast

no idea what I"m doing but... FIGHT ON

updateing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pao* 
Might want to take the space out of prosser 13's name, I've just been copying and pasting out of that list, and couldn't get his since it's just prosser13.









Fixing









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAslanX* 
http://ocnxaslanx.mybrute.com/

updateing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
http://ocn-immortal.mybrute.com
[OCN]ImmortalKenny was taken o_o
Updateing










We have a new Featured fight in the OP!


----------



## Derp

http://ocnauld.mybrute.com

[OCN]Auld

Can you add stats in or is it all added automatically? Thanks for the fun game.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

http://ocnkrunkkracker.mybrute.com/cellule

[OCN]KrunkKracker


----------



## evilspongebob72

http://ocnevilspongebob.mybrute.com/


----------



## b.walker36

heres mine [OCN]b.walker

http://ocnb.walker.mybrute.com

i wish i could keep fighting though lol


----------



## Knitelife

Says my name [OCN]Knitelife is already taken?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Could you please correct my name? It is up as "[OCN]Aaron_Hend" when it should be "[OCN]Aaron_Hendu". "Hendu" was a stupid hockey nick name I picked up through the years. P.s. Nice try Coffeejunkie, my ninja stars dominate!


----------



## Knitelife

Whats the trick to getting to accept your name? Keeps saying name is taken.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b.walker36* 
heres mine [OCN]b.walker

http://ocnb.walker.mybrute.com

i wish i could keep fighting though lol

added, make another brute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Says my name [OCN]Knitelife is already taken?

@#[email protected]# has happened to a couple of people so far. Someone is pretty childish! I wanna watch you and Nitteo battle!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Could you please correct my name? It is up as "[OCN]Aaron_Hend" when it should be "[OCN]Aaron_Hendu". "Hendu" was a stupid hockey nick name I picked up through the years. P.s. Nice try Coffeejunkie, my ninja stars dominate!

Will do

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Whats the trick to getting to accept your name? Keeps saying name is taken.

Looks like someone is screwing with you!








http://ocnknitelife.mybrute.com/cellule
*WHOEVER stole Knitelifes name PM him the password!!! or if you too embarrased change the password to his name so he can change it*


----------



## accskyman

[OCN]Accskyman

I beat Admin my first fight. =D


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


[OCN]Accskyman

I beat Admin my first fight. =D


put the link here, It's on the right side. So I can add it to the Featured fight!

We've got ADMIN up to Level 4 Guys!


----------



## Mikecdm

I made one but my char sucks

[OCN]Mikecdm


----------



## buster2010

I made one [OCN]Buster2010


----------



## Ducky

[OCN]Ducky ready to fight!


----------



## VulcanDragon

[OCN]VulcanDragon

I do not understand this though. Brutes whose stats are inferior to mine are kicking my ass because they have weapons, pets, or are doing Street Fighter death moves on me. How the heck are they doing this crap if they are my level?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


[OCN]Wannabe checkin' in...









Scored a nice club...Watch out Admin...I'm coming for you...











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pao*


[OCN]Pao

Had admin within 1 or 2 hits, boo to his weapons to my one.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


I made one but my char sucks

[OCN]Mikecdm



Quote:



Originally Posted by *buster2010*


I made one [OCN]Buster2010



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


[OCN]Ducky ready to fight!


Updated, Sorry about missing you Pao and Wannabe_OC! Thx for the PM W_OC.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


[OCN]VulcanDragon

I do not understand this though. Brutes whose stats are inferior to mine are kicking my ass because they have weapons, pets, or are doing Street Fighter death moves on me. How the heck are they doing this crap if they are my level?


No bloody idea. I somehow got what looks like a big chicken leg and I'm destroying everything now.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


[OCN]VulcanDragon

I do not understand this though. Brutes whose stats are inferior to mine are kicking my ass because they have weapons, pets, or are doing Street Fighter death moves on me. How the heck are they doing this crap if they are my level?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


No bloody idea. I somehow got what looks like a big chicken leg and I'm destroying everything now.


Your updated to VulcanDragon!

Quote:



5. All skills,weapons,animals all seem to be random. You will receive a new one each level.


----------



## B-rad G.

[OCN]Brad is in the dojo.

Wachaaa!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

[OCN]Sl1ck

Great game but i lost all 5 of my matches lol grrrr


----------



## wannabe_OC

Here's the Screenie of my lvl 2 guy eating lvl 4 Admin for a snack...









http://ocnwannabe.mybrute.com/fight/...k=9d1c21d83b17










Uber club ftw...


----------



## W4LNUT5

Hey!!! I had just fought this morning at 2am or so. And its now 7:16pm est and I can already fight my character again!!!!

Thats 17hrs! (i will take note that is 7:16pm, fight my fights, then check back every hour or so to narrow this down some more)


----------



## H3||scr3am

H3llscr3am is my brute

http://h3llscr3am.mybrute.com


----------



## Papa.Smurf

[OCN]papa smurf

try me!


----------



## stumped

[OCN]stumped is my brute

http://ocnstumped.mybrute.com

along with

stumped

http://stumped.mybrute.com


----------



## ML Infamous

[OCN]ML Infamous


----------



## ddanko12

[OCN]Ddanko112

how did he get a knife?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ddanko12*


[OCN]Ddanko112
how did he get a knife?


Rule 5, read the OP









Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


H3llscr3am is my brute


You need to make a brute named [OCN]h3llscr3am read the OP









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*


[OCN]papa smurf

try me!


I did







stinking Club wielders!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


[OCN]Sl1ck
Great game but i lost all 5 of my matches lol grrrr


[OCN]Sl1ck doesn't work, post the url And'll look at it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Hey!!! I had just fought this morning at 2am or so. And its now 7:16pm est and I can already fight my character again!!!!

Thats 17hrs! (i will take note that is 7:16pm, fight my fights, then check back every hour or so to narrow this down some more)


THX man I noticed it updated before 6.05pm EST I think it resets the whole system at the same time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


[OCN]Brad is in the dojo. Wachaaa!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ML Infamous*


[OCN]ML Infamous



Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


[OCN]stumped


All Updated, I think









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Here's the Screenie of my lvl 2 guy eating lvl 4 Admin for a snack...







Uber club ftw...










NEW FEATURED FIGHT in OP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

UPDATED: *Remeber if you don't post your name here no-one knows your in to fight you! And If I miss you pm me (I'm stupid sometimes







)*


----------



## Threefeet

A new challenger has entered the ring!

[OCN]Threefeet

http://ocnthreefeet.mybrute.com/










EDIT::

Quote:



5. All skills,weapons,animals all seem to be random. You will receive a new one each level.


I don't think this is entirely accurate, I've had a dog for each of my fights. I have only had 3 fights though, I think (the server is down for maintenance atm so I can't check).


----------



## Ducky

Can we create an OCN clan?


----------



## Ducky

I see some of you have fallen victim to my 9 strength and club combo


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Can we create an OCN clan?


As soon as Admin Makes 10th level.

everytime we level and join as his pupil he recieves exp!


----------



## Stevo

[OCN]Stevo


----------



## Skullzaflare

im just skullzaflare atm
lv3
i will make another later lol (with ocn thingy)


----------



## whe3ls

[OCN]Whe3ls


----------



## Zulli85

[OCN]Zulli85


----------



## Ducky

Way to do it up in the tourney so far admin.


----------



## e_dogg

[OCN]E_Dogg is now in Admin's dojo with a lousy 1 - 6 record.









Edit: I should also mention that the Unconfirmed record #2 is likely not accurate. My other Brute is named EDogger and I've gotten XP with both of them. Though I have used 2 different computers...maybe that's the trick.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


[OCN]Stevo



Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


[OCN]Whe3ls



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


[OCN]Zulli85



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Way to do it up in the tourney so far admin.


Yeah Huh and He didn't get EXP for the first 6 fights! All my guys but 2 (like 15) got beat in the first fight!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *e_dogg*


[OCN]E_Dogg is now in Admin's dojo with a lousy 1 - 6 record.









Edit: I should also mention that the Unconfirmed record #2 is likely not accurate. My other Brute is named EDogger and I've gotten XP with both of them. Though I have used 2 different computers...maybe that's the trick.


Keep us informed on this if you can!

Updateing

*Edit: Well Admin has Hit level 6! 4 to go
Also take a look at that dojo! That looks Sweet!


----------



## Ducky

Admin got dummied in the third fight by that bear, too bad too, as we nearly had the dude.

As far as I'm concerned admin is like all our accounts, because us leveling levels him!

And congrats geforceGTS on bumping admin to LV6!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducky*


admin got dummied in the third fight by that bear, too bad too, as we nearly had the dude.

*as far as i'm concerned admin is like all our accounts, because us leveling levels him!*

and congrats geforcegts on bumping admin to lv6!


exactley!!!


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


put the link here, It's on the right side. So I can add it to the Featured fight!

We've got ADMIN up to Level 4 Guys!


It's past my history, is there a way to scroll back?...

Edit: I can't seem to find a way to go through the list.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


It's past my history, is there a way to scroll back?...


Sorry,







When you try to get to a fight that's too old it says "brutes have short memories"! LOL

Maybe I'll put Asteriks by those that beat him. It will just get harder to do.


----------



## B-rad G.

ok if i didnt use the link from the first post to be a pupil...how do i go about doing that..create a new character?


----------



## e_dogg

It appears that the dojo master XP could be cookie-based or something. I just created a new Brute ([OCN]SukkaFoo) and Admin didn't get any XP for it.

So, if you have different computers, creating multiple brutes should work. Not that I'm advocating abusing the system...but I wanna do more fights!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


ok if i didnt use the link from the first post to be a pupil...how do i go about doing that..create a new character?


Yup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *e_dogg*


It appears that the dojo master XP could be cookie-based or something. I just created a new Brute ([OCN]SukkaFoo) and Admin didn't get any XP for it.

So, if you have different computers, creating multiple brutes should work. Not that I'm advocating abusing the system...but I wanna do more fights!


----------



## B-rad G.

[OCN]BradG is now active under the link.


----------



## omaryunus

awesome game just joined [OCN]omaryunus









EDIT: does OCN have a clan??


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omaryunus*


awesome game just joined [OCN]omaryunus









EDIT: does OCN have a clan??


We gotta boost admin to Level 10 first, but at this rate we should have a clan by tomorrow


----------



## omaryunus

SWEETT!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-rad G.* 
[OCN]BradG is now active under the link.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 
awesome game just joined [OCN]omaryunus









EDIT: does OCN have a clan??

Updated, Gnight All!

Also It looks like clan size may be limited to 50! I hope not.

Add you tomorrow TT!







gotta crash.


----------



## Tator Tot

[OCN]TatorTot signing up.


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Updated, Gnight All!

Also It looks like clan size may be limited to 50! I hope not.

Add you tomorrow TT!







gotta crash.

you can take off the other one since i had to make a new character. thanks







(so remove [OCN]Brad because it has been replaced by [OCN]BradG)


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

it claims [OCN]Beatrice is taken and [OCN]RonindeBeatrice is too long... seriously who stole my brute?

Edit: they seem to have taken [OCN]Beatrixi, and [OCN]Beatrixie (my other brute's names)... lame.

Somebody doesn't like me; they've taken virtually every variant of Beatrice that I can think of; that, or the server is extremely crapped out.


----------



## lemans81

[OCN]lemans81


----------



## Ravin

[OCN]Ravin checking in!


----------



## hometoast

Yarrr!


This is so much mindless fun. Look! I have a pet!


----------



## Ducky

THIS WAIT IS KILLING ME. I slept for 7 hours and STILL NOTHING!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


it claims [OCN]Beatrice is taken and [OCN]RonindeBeatrice is too long... seriously who stole my brute?

Edit: they seem to have taken [OCN]Beatrixi, and [OCN]Beatrixie (my other brute's names)... lame.

Somebody doesn't like me; they've taken virtually every variant of Beatrice that I can think of; that, or the server is extremely crapped out.


did you try something like this (*Hueristic*, don't add these)

[ocn]b34tr1x1
[ocn]b34trix13
etc. . .


----------



## Sin100

Well I created a char called Chris180Z

Can I add the [OCN] to the start of him?

Also, how to I search the OCN clan or become a pupil of admin?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Well I created a char called Chris180Z

Can I add the [OCN] to the start of him?

Also, how to I search the OCN clan or become a pupil of admin?


You have to create a new brute using this link so you become a pupil of Admin...

Don't forget the [OCN] tag and you're good to go...


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Well I created a char called Chris180Z

Can I add the [OCN] to the start of him?

Also, how to I search the OCN clan or become a pupil of admin?


Nah, you cant modify brutes









What you gotta do is click the link that hueristic posted in the OP (says something like CLICK HERE TO BECOME A PUPIL) and then create the brute with the OCN tag on the page it brings you to. Then you will challenge Admin, likely lose, and you will be his pupil


----------



## theCanadian

I just made another one for this.... [OCN]theCanadian.

And watch this pwnage... http://ocnthecanadian.mybrute.com/fight/14302128


----------



## Pao

Good day for me









Immortal Kenny down: http://ocnpao.mybrute.com/fight/14303997

NCkid4u down: http://ocnpao.mybrute.com/fight/14306019

Krunkkracker down: http://ocnpao.mybrute.com/fight/14308412


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I just made another one for this.... [OCN]theCanadian.

And watch this pwnage... http://ocnthecanadian.mybrute.com/fight/14302128


Bahaha, I lol'd hard at that. I want that hammer.


----------



## Threefeet

http://ocnthreefeet.mybrute.com/fight/14323450

Muwahaha, club and staff ain't a match for me and my doggy


----------



## Dman

some lamewad added a non ocn person to his pupil list.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


some lamewad added a non ocn person to his pupil list.


to [ocn]admin's list?


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


to [ocn]admin's list?


He's in the dojo, aaaasssdddgggg or something like that. He obviously got it from this thread and joined.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dman* 
He's in the dojo, aaaasssdddgggg or something like that. He obviously got it from this thread and joined.

Or he's a mule that had a seizure upon registration?


----------



## Ducky

Im pretty sure I just figured out the 'days'.

I got playing the other game 'Dino-RPG' from the same company, and I realize that on the left it has a clock stating '17:17'. It's currently 11:17am here, so I'm guessing that's the time that the server is on.

With that, I put 2 and 2 together. I remember being able to fight just after dinner yesterday (6pm), which would have been 12am on the MyBrutes server (assuming it would be on the same clock). So to the server, it was a 'new day'.

Also, the first round of the tourney started at 10pm, which would be 4am there. Coincidence to the '4h' they have the first round listed at?

So Im thinking the new day starts at 6 PM eastern timing.


----------



## Sin100

Done!









Here is my link: http://ocnsin100.mybrute.com

Can someone challenge me even if all my fights are run up for the day? and would I gain exp?


----------



## Pao

They can challenge, but you only get exp from battles you initiate.


----------



## catmmm

http://ocncatmmm.mybrute.com

word yo


----------



## Heru

Mine (on the OP list) needs to be changed to [OCN]*.*Heru


----------



## Threefeet

Hey Hueristic don't forget about me









[OCN]Threefeet

Also, somehow I've picked up two pupils? Weird...

EDIT: I wonder are you able to only accept certain brutes to the clan when it gets going. We've got a few non [OCN] members now


----------



## airbozo

http://ocnairbozo.mybrute.com

How do I join the online clan? I click the link, but it only shows me the recent ones...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airbozo* 
http://ocnairbozo.mybrute.com

How do I join the online clan? I click the link, but it only shows me the recent ones...

There isn't one yet. When sensai [OCN]Admin reaches level 10 he can create one for us


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Put me in Hue! This is somewhat addicting.

[OCN]RabidRabit

http://ocnrabidrabit.mybrute.com/


----------



## spaceballsrules

http://ocnspacebal.mybrute.com/cellule

I just killed some guy's dog!


----------



## Ducky

We've almost got admin to level 7 guys, I know in 2 hours you are all gonna own and boost him right?!









This crap really is addicting..


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


We've almost got admin to level 7 guys, I know in 2 hours you are all gonna own and boost him right?!









This crap really is addicting..


Just wish you could fight more then 3 times a day.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Just wish you could fight more then 3 times a day.


Its such a nuisance. 3 times is terribly low.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

lol i thought i was the only one who was addicted to this







I finally rolled a badas dude haha he has a knife and a pitch fork and like 3 pupils









can we challenge each other?

http://ocns1ick.mybrute.com


----------



## SlyFox

Cool good idea. Sign me up.

[OCN]SlyFox

http://ocnslyfox.mybrute.com/


----------



## Ducky

If Im right, we should all be able to fight again in half an hour.


----------



## slothfish

Wow, my brute severely sucks. I wish it wasn't entirely random







. Here see for yourself...

http://ocnslothfish.mybrute.com


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


it claims [OCN]Beatrice is taken and [OCN]RonindeBeatrice is too long... seriously who stole my brute?

Edit: they seem to have taken [OCN]Beatrixi, and [OCN]Beatrixie (my other brute's names)... lame.

Somebody doesn't like me; they've taken virtually every variant of Beatrice that I can think of; that, or the server is extremely crapped out.


Your not the first to have this problem







Childish, Try [OCN]Roninde.Beatrice or [OCN].Roninde.Beatrice . Eventually you will get one that works. And I will add it to the list. Only those in the list will get into the clan.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


[OCN]TatorTot signing up.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemans81*


[OCN]lemans81



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


[OCN]Ravin checking in!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I just made another one for this.... [OCN]theCanadian.





Sin100 said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Threefeet*
> 
> 
> [OCN]Threefeet
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airbozo*
> 
> 
> ocnairbozo
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RaBidRaBit*
> 
> 
> Put me in Hue! This is somewhat addicting.[OCN]RabidRabit
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*
> 
> 
> http://ocnspacebal.mybrute.com/cellule
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> 
> [OCN]SlyFox
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my ocnsin100
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ocncatmmm
> 
> 
> Added
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*
> 
> 
> you can take off the other one since i had to make a new character. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (so remove [OCN]Brad because it has been replaced by [OCN]BradG)
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Heru*
> 
> 
> Mine (on the OP list) needs to be changed to [OCN]*.*Heru
> 
> 
> Fixed
> 
> Updated
> Updateing... Sorry been busy. Will edit this post l8r kinda overwelmed atm.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Yay i just won three matches in a row, and i got a puppy!

forgot to include my link the first time
http://ocnpapa-smurf.mybrute.com/cellule
fight me if you dare!


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

http://ocn.mybrute.com/fight/15707942

Wait wait wait.. there must be a error! how'd he get that stick? that bomb? And he could throw it? Noooo! /sarcasm


----------



## Ducky

Won 2 of my 3 fights. The loss shouldn't have been a loss but he got lucky..
Now I gotta wait another 24 hours to do it again *sigh*


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf* 
Yay i just won three matches in a row, and i got a puppy!

forgot to include my link the first time
http://ocnpapa-smurf.mybrute.com/cellule
fight me if you dare!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx* 
http://ocn.mybrute.com/fight/15707942

Wait wait wait.. there must be a error! how'd he get that stick? that bomb? And he could throw it? Noooo! /sarcasm

http://scatslinger.mybrute.com/fight/15976970


----------



## Skullzaflare

http://ocnskullz.mybrute.com/


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
http://scatslinger.mybrute.com/fight/15976970































hax!!


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare* 
http://ocnskullz.mybrute.com/









http://chris180z.mybrute.com/fight/?...k=3032c9ce1dc0

dam we had a close fight!


----------



## Zulli85

"A brutal error has been encountered!"

Aww dang. Wanted to get my other 3 fights in.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare*


http://ocnskullz.mybrute.com/










http://ocnslothfish.mybrute.com[/QUOTE]
will add on next update

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slothfish*


Wow, my brute severely sucks. I wish it wasn't entirely random







.


 Here see for yourself...
It's all random so when you make a level it can change 180degrees.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


hax!!

































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


"A brutal error has been encountered!"

Aww dang. Wanted to get my other 3 fights in.


Back Up! Well at least when it goes down it's up right away.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

http://ocnecirtaeb.mybrute.com/

yeah, it's Beatrice friggin' backwards...

edit: I managed to get [OCN]RoninBeatrice perhaps I should have tried that first...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


http://ocnecirtaeb.mybrute.com/

yeah, it's Beatrice friggin' backwards...

edit: I managed to get [OCN]RoninBeatrice perhaps I should have tried that first...


Yo you just owned me ***.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


Yo you just owned me ***.


she's decent, but RoninBeatrice is a killer. She won all six fights I entered, going instantly to lvl 3


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


http://scatslinger.mybrute.com/fight/15976970
































Ohh dam. Fly hax!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


[OCN]RoninBeatrice



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


Yo you just owned me ***.


updateing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx*


Ohh dam. Fly hax!!









































that rox! I love it.


----------



## Ducky

I think you can put the 'new day starts at 6pm EST' as a confirmed rule.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


I think you can put the 'new day starts at 6pm EST' as a confirmed rule.


LOLZ, I just added that in the OP (Great minds think alike!)

*OK, everyone Rules all updated* as well as user list.

Please make sure everything is correct and add rules in this thread to help us figure them out.

Happy Bashing!

ALSO I have not seen a new entry for the featured fight lately?

Has no-one beat Admin?


----------



## W4LNUT5

I beat admin, but it was with my main brute, and not the ocn brute i made


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
I beat admin, but it was with my main brute, and not the ocn brute i made

No good, but nice try!









what's your main brutes name? I got 2 fights left with a lackey.


----------



## slothfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
http://ocnslothfish.mybrute.com
will add on next update

Here see for yourself...
It's all random so when you make a level it can change 180degrees.































Back Up! Well at least when it goes down it's up right away.


I am already on the list, I just wanted everyone to fight me and see how much I sucked lol.


----------



## cuy50

http://ocncuy.mybrute.com


----------



## omaryunus

I found out that the maximum members in a Clan are 50 members and one brute can only create one clan so the way it is looking we are going to need two clans


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 
I found out that the maximum members in a Clan are 50 members and one brute can only create one clan so the way it is looking we are going to need two clans









More than one clan? Like...factions? I smell OCN civil war!! Let the side choosing begin!!.....


----------



## H3||scr3am

made http://ocnh3llscr3am.mybrute.com/ can I join now









I need some pupils... come join me please







I need XP so I lvl quick


----------



## nafljhy

just joined








http://ocnnafljhy.mybrute.com


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slothfish* 
I am already on the list, I just wanted everyone to fight me and see how much I sucked lol.

http://bearscat.mybrute.com/fight/16512572
















Heru!
http://fecesslinger.mybrute.com/fight/16521703
http://hueristic.mybrute.com/fight/15689134

:swearing::swearing::swearing: ThreeFeet!
http://fecesslinger.mybrute.com/fight/16528369

[OCN]Zulli85
http://hugedump.mybrute.com/fight/16535382

[OCN]skullz
http://hugedump.mybrute.com/fight/16539043

[OCN]CUY
http://logsplitterdied.mybrute.com/fight/16552898

last uypdate today, gnight all

adding
[OCN]nafljhy
[OCN] GeekMan
[OCN]CUY


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
made http://ocnh3llscr3am.mybrute.com/ can I join now









I need some pupils... come join me please







I need XP so I lvl quick



















http://ocnadmin.mybrute.com/dojo


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Just joined up! http://ocntehpwn.mybrute.com/


----------



## Pao

In every single one of my fights today I threw my freaking knife early......hold on to it and use it stupid!!!! :swearing:

BenBrown: http://ocnpao.mybrute.com/fight/17938395

Dubz: http://ocnpao.mybrute.com/fight/17940737

Whe3ls: http://ocnpao.mybrute.com/fight/17943648


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


No good, but nice try!









what's your main brutes name? I got 2 fights left with a lackey.


i have: (other than [ocn]w4lnut5)

d4mn4t10n
w4lnut5


----------



## Ducky

Lets try and get admin to lv 9 today


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Has no-one beat Admin?

yah, it's somewhere back in either this thread or the other challenge my brute one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
trogalicious>admin !

but only in mybrute.com










there it was.


----------



## Ducky

I believe it's between 10-12 points to progress to LV4. Should have a more accurate number soon.


----------



## H3||scr3am

http://ocnh3llscr3am.mybrute.com/

Please become my pupils, I need to lvl quicker


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
http://ocnh3llscr3am.mybrute.com/

Please become my pupils, I need to lvl quicker









The goal is to level ADMIN...Not you...win and you'll level...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Just joined up! http://ocntehpwn.mybrute.com/

added

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
i have: (other than [ocn]w4lnut5)

d4mn4t10n
w4lnut5

Too late.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Lets try and get admin to lv 9 today









Can't believe He's 8th already! Check out the Dojo now! over 100!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
yah, it's somewhere back in either this thread or the other challenge my brute one.
there it was.

Thx added. It didn't say [ocn]trog... so I thought it wasn't a clan member and therefore not eligabloe.









I can't watch every fight! God just keeping 1 thread up to date is a full time job! LOL no wonder why Cd didn't want to do this!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
I believe it's between 10-12 points to progress to LV4. Should have a more accurate number soon.

yeah my guess is it doubles each level but not sure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
The goal is to level ADMIN...Not you...win and you'll level...













































:appl aud:


----------



## Ducky

Huer, you can confirm the 6pm EST = new day thing









GOGOGO
WIN PEOPLES!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Huer, you can confirm the 6pm EST = new day thing









GOGOGO
WIN PEOPLES!

Yes. Its 6:04 est here. And I can now fight, where I could not 5min ago


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Huer, you can confirm the 6pm EST = new day thing









GOGOGO
WIN PEOPLES!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Yes. Its 6:04 est here. And I can now fight, where I could not 5min ago

Teach me to brush mt teeth and take a leak!

I was just gonna ask you guys on this! LOLZ

Good job, peops.


----------



## Ducky

Admin upgraded his dojo too!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Admin upgraded his dojo too!


I went to fight you and saw you were level 4!!!, forget that!









I was gonna fight Walnut5's but he has just attacked me and spanked me!









Think I gotta look for easy pickings! I'm attacking all the stolen names! that way I know they are week! :evil_Laugh:!!!

"A brutal error has been encountered!"
:FistRaised:


----------



## Ducky

Lots of errors. Must be a lot of people on.

By the by..

Strength = Damage you can do in one hit
Agility = Ability to dodge hits
Speed = Ability to get more than one hit in

I used to think going after ones with low strength was key, but I got schooled by a few with high speed in the past, so depending on your brute, adjust your search tactics as necessary.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Lots of errors. Must be a lot of people on.

By the by..

Strength = Damage you can do in one hit
Agility = Ability to dodge hits
Speed = Ability to get more than one hit in

I used to think going after ones with low strength was key, but I got schooled by a few with high speed in the past, so depending on your brute, adjust your search tactics as necessary.












I posted my tactics in the other thread! LOL

*I should mention that the chatting restriction has been lifted*

It looks like we have enough for A CLAN and I may change it so i get pm'd to add to the list as sifting through the posts to find new entries is getting tough and will only get tougher if i take a day off! Also it looks like CD is not active in his thread so I don't feel like this is takeing away from that thread now.

*NOW lets get ADMIN to level 10!!!!*


----------



## B-rad G.

Net wins games.


http://ocnbradg.mybrute.com/fight/19367769


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


*Club* wins games.[/URL]


Fixed









Two men, two broadswords and two dogs


----------



## Derp

such an unbalanced game..... my brute is epic fail EPIC FAIL! i wanna make a new one







. i cant beat anyone, its not even close.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Auld*


such an unbalanced game..... my brute is epic fail EPIC FAIL! i wanna make a new one







. i cant beat anyone, its not even close.


what level Is he?


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


what level Is he?


hes 3, but he cant beat anything or anyone. its a joke, i have a stick that hits for like 7 and some bastard whips out a hammer and 1 hit K.O's me for like 75 damage......


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Auld*


such an unbalanced game..... my brute is epic fail EPIC FAIL! i wanna make a new one







. i cant beat anyone, its not even close.


what level Is he?*edit

What are you talking about? http://logsplitter.mybrute.com/fight...k=067ea1838480
He almost beat my 4th level. All he has to do is get one superweapon, or Super animal or super skill to rule!

Not every Brute starts with a bear a club and a piledriver skill!


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


what level Is he?*edit

What are you talking about? http://logsplitter.mybrute.com/fight...k=067ea1838480
He almost beat my 4th level. All he has to do is get one superweapon, or Super animal or super skill to rule!

Not every Brute starts with a bear a club and a piledriver skill!


that wasn't even close


----------



## Darius Silver

http://ocndarius-silver.mybrute.com

Guess I'll join the ranks XD


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*


http://ocndarius-silver.mybrute.com

Guess I'll join the ranks XD


http://hueristic.mybrute.com/fight/19555805


----------



## Darius Silver

Holy smokes, you creamed me >.<


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darius Silver* 
Holy smokes, you creamed me >.<

Yeah, Just lucky that time! I usually lose with him.









*ANYONE level 3 or below wants an easy win fight [OCN]beatrice*
It's a first level that has nothing but a net and was hijaked and left!

Free EXP!


----------



## nafljhy

yay! free win!


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


yay! free win!










Haha, that's what I thought. I found a lv1 guy but he whooped me good while I was lv 3..

http://ocnduckeh.mybrute.com/fight/19143138


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Haha, that's what I thought. I found a lv1 guy but he whooped me good while I was lv 3..

http://ocnduckeh.mybrute.com/fight/19143138










oh man.. he must have high agil and speed. he hit you soooo many times.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 







oh man.. he must have high agil and speed. he hit you soooo many times. 

If you mouseover his headshot in the fight you can see his stats. I got outright raped by LUCK!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
If you mouseover his headshot in the fight you can see his stats. I got outright raped by LUCK!



















































: sozo:


----------



## ekser87

I'm fighting aswell!
http://ocnneutron.mybrute.com

[OCN]NEUTRON


----------



## Ducky

Admin isn't taking any crap from anyone tonight in the tourney! So far, undefeated!


----------



## Rowan

http://cyanide-jr.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Admin isn't taking any crap from anyone tonight in the tourney! So far, undefeated!










admin just got defeated by a level 3







it was one crazy battle.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*









admin just got defeated by a level 3







it was one crazy battle.


http://ocnadmin.mybrute.com/tf/2001325

Gah, that wolf is doing all the work..

ITZNOTFAIR


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekser87* 
I'm fighting aswell!
http://ocnneutron.mybrute.com

[OCN]NEUTRON


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Admin isn't taking any crap from anyone tonight in the tourney! So far, undefeated!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
http://ocnadmin.mybrute.com/tf/2001325

Gah, that wolf is doing all the work..

ITZNOTFAIR









I think wolfs are tougher than bears! One imbalance I see is If you get (is 3 the max?) all animals then your opponent can only have 1 net to offset that.
I bet my piledriver guy can kill that doggy/wolfie combo!

I'll edit in the fight l8r when I get over this hangover!


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I think wolfs are tougher than bears! One imbalance I see is If you get (is 3 the max?) all animals then your opponent can only have 1 net to offset that.
I bet my piledriver guy can kill that doggy/wolfie combo!

I'll edit in the fight l8r when I get over this hangover!









lolwut? there are bears?







*hides under a bear proof rock*


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx* 
lolwut? there are bears?







*hides under a bear proof rock*

My first guy getting owned by a bear in the 11th hr of the tourney.








http://turdburner.mybrute.com/tf/2005059

Made it to 10h last time 11h this time! well going up anyway.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


My first guy getting owned by a bear in the 11th hr of the tourney.








http://turdburner.mybrute.com/tf/2005059

Made it to 10h last time 11h this time! well going up anyway.


Aww man. That guy really is strong. Well, maybe you could get up higher next time! Progress right?


----------



## Hueristic

LOLz, hopefully!

BEWARE [OCN]papa smurf!!! http://logsplitterdied.mybrute.com/fight/22030648


----------



## nafljhy

how does it count the time? like.. when it says first fight is at 4h... when the heck is that?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


how does it count the time? like.. when it says first fight is at 4h... when the heck is that?


not sure but i think it means in 4 hours the first round is calculated.

HEy I got a SUPER Lackey that kiks butt! Anyone want me to attack them with him before I just attack random peops? (you will see him as ScatSlinger...All my guys I initially made are on CD's theme







)


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


how does it count the time? like.. when it says first fight is at 4h... when the heck is that?


Im guessing '4hours' after midnight. Midnight is at 6pm EST for the 'motiontwin' (developer) games. So the first fight is at 10pm EST (4am 'motiontwin' time) and then each hour afterwards is a new round.

What gets really confusing is the ranking system. Because to get under the second rank tier, it says you gotta make it to like 1024h (which I have yet to figure out..)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Im guessing '4hours' after midnight. Midnight is at 6pm EST for the 'motiontwin' (developer) games. So the first fight is at 10pm EST (4am 'motiontwin' time) and then each hour afterwards is a new round.

What gets really confusing is the ranking system. Because to get under the second rank tier, it says you gotta make it to like 1024h (which I have yet to figure out..)


HUH, maybe the other tiers automatically get bumped to the end of the previous tiers fights?


----------



## ModderMan

http://ocnmodderman.mybrute.com

Here be me


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ModderMan*


http://ocnmodderman.mybrute.com

Here be me










http://scatslinger.mybrute.com/fight/22083517











































:ee k:





































*BTW* I crushed 9th level Sphincto with this guy at 3rd level! Still only got 2 exp :mad
http://scatslinger.mybrute.com/fight/19580903


----------



## nafljhy

holy crap huer! that is one crazy lackey!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


holy crap huer! that is one crazy lackey!


THAT just goes to prove you can get one skill and your guy can become SUPER!

He suked bad till he got PileDriver!


----------



## nafljhy

lol one of my lackeys started out with the flail. oh man.. that thing is so strong. then next level, she got the club.. its nuts.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


lol one of my lackeys started out with the flail. oh man.. that thing is so strong. then next level, she got the club.. its nuts.

































Yeah I'ts funny cause the flail just kickes ars but I got a guy with thief that can wrek anyone with a tough weapon but dies from everything else!

It's all rock/paper/scissors. But fun as heck.

Great for peops like me that would rather watch than clickfest!


----------



## Ducky

My favorites are the hammer, club, trident, and spear.
I also avoid anyone with those


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


My favorites are the hammer, club, trident, and spear.
I also avoid anyone with those










God, That Stone Hammer is insane!


----------



## nafljhy

how do you know what they have and such? don't you find out when you fight them?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


My favorites are the hammer, club, trident, and spear.
I also avoid anyone with those










I'll make sure to keep that in mind...


----------



## FieryCoD

Well I did make a Brute.. but I forgot the OCN tag, because I created it prior to this thread. Is that okay?

http://fierycod.mybrute.com


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


how do you know what they have and such? don't you find out when you fight them?



If you wanna be a real brute master then you gotta learn to research your opponents!!!

LOL, here's how.
example http://fierycod.mybrute.com
add /cellule to the end of the url and you goto thier main page in thier cell and can see everything about them.
http://fierycod.mybrute.com/cellule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FieryCoD*


Well I did make a Brute.. but I forgot the OCN tag, because I created it prior to this thread. Is that okay?

http://fierycod.mybrute.com


Make a new one with the tag.


----------



## nafljhy

bah.. i'm too darn lazy to do that... lol


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


bah.. i'm too darn lazy to do that... lol








































You think your lazy!!! 90% of the time I use the mouse cause I can't reach the keyboard!!!!

*[OCN]KC_Flip* :swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:
http://hugedump.mybrute.com/fight/22195833


----------



## repo_man

[OCN]Repo man is here!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


[OCN]Repo man is here!


















I got no-one4 left for today to kick ur butt with!









these will be added at next update:
[OCN]ModderMan
[OCN]KC_Flip
[OCN]repo man

These are unknown's that I have noticed but no-one has claimed them so I cannot add them to the list.
ocnsmoochee
[OCN]nckid4u
wats mai name
[OCN]GeForceGTS
[OCN] trogalicious
[OCN~Sl1ck
[OCN] omaryunus
[OCN] Aliadn
[ocn]bogus

IF I made a mistake then correct me please.

IF anyone has the drive and ambition to help me out then there is some info in the other mybrute thread that we might want to keep here as well. It is what skills do what or some such thing.

If someone has the time to find it and put it in this thread I will add it to the OP in the next update!

GREAT FUN guys! Admin is 3/4 way to 9th level!

http://ocnadmin.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
If you wanna be a real brute master then you gotta learn to research your opponents!!!

LOL, here's how.
example http://fierycod.mybrute.com
add /cellule to the end of the url and you goto thier main page in thier cell and can see everything about them.
http://fierycod.mybrute.com/cellule


Yep! Calculated risks. Of course there is always that 30% chance that mybrute is going to be all 'I see what you did there.. *WHACK* *BONK* *THWACK*..
_lv4_*[OCN]Ducky* has received unwanted anal insertion from _lv1_*lswfwas*


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducky* 
yep! Calculated risks. Of course there is always that 30% chance that mybrute is going to be all 'i see what you did there.. *whack* *bonk* *thwack*..
_lv4_*[ocn]ducky* has received unwanted anal insertion from _lv1_*lswfwas*

lmao


----------



## UkGouki

i joined the admin mastership but i already have my own brute







http://ocnukgouki.mybrute.com


----------



## Derp

Does anyone know exactly when they allow you to fight again? is it always 24 hours from your last fight? 3 fights per 24 hours is wayyyyyy too little IMO.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Auld*


Does anyone know exactly when they allow you to fight again? is it always 24 hours from your last fight? 3 fights per 24 hours is wayyyyyy too little IMO.


*6PM EST!*

Huer hasn't moved it to the confirmed list yet. And it is 3 fights per 24 hours sadly







'Motion Twin' is infamous for it's pathetically slow paced games.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
*6PM EST!*

*Huer hasn't moved it to the confirmed list yet*. And it is 3 fights per 24 hours sadly







'Motion Twin' is infamous for it's pathetically slow paced games.


----------



## Sin100

http://ocnsin100.mybrute.com

Become my pupil!! or fight me


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


http://ocnsin100.mybrute.com

Become my pupil!! or fight me










http://ocnpapa-smurf.mybrute.com/fig...k=312297581912

Take a seat


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


*6PM EST!*

Huer hasn't moved it to the confirmed list yet. And it is 3 fights per 24 hours sadly







'Motion Twin' is infamous for it's pathetically slow paced games.


thanks







.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*


http://ocnpapa-smurf.mybrute.com/fig...k=312297581912

Take a seat










http://ocnpapa-smurf.mybrute.com/fight/23094290

Agh my guy got way more hits in but you had weapon hax


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Check out this match, pretty hardcore stuff right there!

http://papa.smurf.mybrute.com/fight/23131649


----------



## Ducky

Yeah, it's 12 points to get to lv4.


----------



## MOCAMBO

anyone wanna give my brute a go?

http://mocambo.mybrute.com


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf* 
Check out this match, pretty hardcore stuff right there!

http://papa.smurf.mybrute.com/fight/23131649

Woah! Close one there! Lucky I pulled out my club









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MOCAMBO* 
anyone wanna give my brute a go?

http://mocambo.mybrute.com


http://ocn.mybrute.com/fight/23371629

Yes sirr! I thought I was going to loose for sure there


----------



## Ducky

So frustrating when you are in a battle and your brute wont pull out a weapon.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf* 
http://ocnpapa-smurf.mybrute.com/fig...k=312297581912

Take a seat










Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx* 
Woah! Close one there! Lucky I pulled out my club









http://ocn.mybrute.com/fight/23371629

Yes sirr! I thought I was going to loose for sure there


----------



## Derp

Admin at 9 now







.


----------



## whe3ls

nvm


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MOCAMBO*


anyone wanna give my brute a go?

http://mocambo.mybrute.com


http://turdburner.mybrute.com/fight/23553141


----------



## Ducky

I think by today or tomorrow we will have admin high enough to make a clan. Then within 2 weeks Im sure someone else will be up to lv 10.

Who are our highest level players atm? I know I saw a couple guys reach LV5, Im a couple fights away from it myself..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


I think by today or tomorrow we will have admin high enough to make a clan. Then within 2 weeks Im sure someone else will be up to lv 10.

Who are our highest level players atm? I know I saw a couple guys reach LV5, Im a couple fights away from it myself..


Admin is currently lvl 9

Getting really close to 10.


----------



## B-rad G.

im still listed twice in the players index on page 1.


----------



## r0o0b0

http://rooobo.mybrute.com


----------



## nafljhy

lets say, you created a brute and you made a password.. but now you want to get rid of it.. can you redo the pw so that there is no pw so that it will get deleted?

or is that a no go?


----------



## MOCAMBO

i finnally hit lvl 6 and all i get is a stupid dog.


----------



## Sanders54

Can someone make one for me? Scandinavian keyboards don't play well with that game.

Can't type in [OCN] it become *OCN* instead.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


Can someone make one for me? Scandinavian keyboards don't play well with that game.

Can't type in [OCN] it become *OCN* instead.


Just do 'OCNsanders54'


----------



## Ducky

SO FRUSTRATING


----------



## Sin100

hmm, after lvl 3 they start lvling far too slow for my liking..


----------



## nafljhy

it takes around 12 exp to get to level 4.

and another note, you cannot change your pw back to nothing...


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


it takes around 12 exp to get to level 4.

and another note, you cannot change your pw back to nothing...










Nope, and if you don't set a PW when you initially make your account, you cant set one later.

and it IS 12 points to get to LV 4. I think 16 points to LV 5.


----------



## nafljhy

ah, i see.


----------



## pheoxs

http://ocnpheoxs.mybrute.com/fight/27517590

Pretty close fight tell I finally pulled out a real weapon...


----------



## Ducky

WAY TO GO ADMIN!!!! I seriously thought it was over when I saw who we were up against..

http://ocnadmin.mybrute.com/tf/2525165


----------



## ekser87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
IF anyone has the drive and ambition to help me out then there is some info in the other mybrute thread that we might want to keep here as well. It is what skills do what or some such thing.
If someone has the time to find it and put it in this thread I will add it to the OP in the next update!

*Specialities*
There are a total of 28 specialties a brute can gain every time they level up.
Specialities are passive abilities that make your brute stronger, for example a bonus to stamina, strength, or damage mitigation.
*Supers*
Supers are powers that your brute can activate during battle, like throwing a bomb or drinking a potion.









*
Weapons*
Weapons make your brute's attacks much more powerful. Some weapons make you attack often for small damage, some weapons miss alot but deal alot of damage, and some weapons do mediocre damage but hit often.








*Fan*
Hits a few times for 5 damage. Can counterattack too.
*Leek*
Does alot of attacks but hits for only 5 damage each time.
*Tennis Racket*
Does below average damage, but always retaliates and sometimes blocks an attack.
*Knife*
Does below-average damage, but always hits and grants bonus attacks.
*Sai*
A samurai-style knife that looks like the tip of a trident. Very similar to the traditional knife, but does a bit less damage.
*Keyboard*
Does multiple attacks doing average damage. Not too impressive!
*Ninja stars*
Fires a volley of ninja stars at your opponent. Does average damage.
*Birdlike Thing*
Throws something that looks like a bird to your opponent. A throwing weapon that hits for below-average damage.
*Baton*
A simple stick that does low damage but sometimes blocks your opponent's attacks.
*Frying Pan*
Does average damage and can block blows.
*Lance*
A poking device. Does below average damage and sometimes retaliates your opponent's attacks.
*Broadsword*
A standard sword. Does average damage, sometimes does more than 1 hit.
*Mammoth's Bone*
A large bone. Does average damage. Overall a pretty solid starting weapon.
*Trident*
Similar to the whip, sometimes does multiple attacks and retaliates your opponent's attacks for average damage.
*Whip*
Does average damage, and makes your character attack a LOT and retaliate your opponent's attacks.
*Noodle Bowl*
Throwing weapon. Does average damage and multiple attacks.
*Greatsword*
Like the broadsword, but does a bit more damage and has a higher chance to miss.
*Hatchet*
Does above average damage, hits most of the time, but doesn't do multiple attacks.
*Halberd*
Does above average damage, retaliates sometimes and does multiple hits. Misses alot, unfortunately.
*Bumps*
A large wooden club. Does alot of damage, but misses alot too. Not very useful against high agility opponents.
*Iron Mace*
Similar to the wooden variant, but it seems to be more accurate. Does loads of damage!
*Stone Hammer*
Does even higher damage than the bumps and the iron mace, in exchange for a bit higher missrate.
*Trombone*
Does about above average damage per hit and often hits multiple times. Pretty good!
*Scourge*
A flail. Definately among the best weapons in the game. Definately among the best weapons in the game. Does insane damage, and seems pretty accurate.

*Pets*
Pets are one of the strongest assets a brute can have. Important is to note that your brute can have multiple of the same pets at once, and also multiple different pets. Your brute starts out with all the pets he has by his side.








*Dog*
The weakest of all pets. Takes about 20 damage before it dies, does about 4 damage per attack, attacks 2-3 times.
*Wolf*
Stronger than the dog, this pet does about 12 damage per attack, and attacks very frequently. It also dodges incoming attacks.
*Bear*
The best bonus your brute can have! Can deal and endure a LOT of damage!

*My Brute Ranking*
Rankings are determined by how well you do in the tournament:








Rankings in order from best to worst
* Brutal Legend: Make it to the finals.
* Dentist of Chaos: Semifinals
* Satan's Biceps: Quarter-finals
* Sword Swallower: Be one of the final 8
* Hemoglobin: Final 16
* Beserk Soul: Final 32
* Vengeful Flame: Final 64
* Iron Fist: Final 128
* Richter Thumper: Final 256
* Sticking Plaster Ripper: One


----------



## hometoast

Tator is salad! http://ocnhometoast.mybrute.com/fight/29982739


----------



## Flux

Im in
[OCN]F-L-U-X
Now Idea what im doing, just enjoying the carnage.


----------



## Skullzaflare

someone lv5 challange my lv3 http://failbot13.mybrute.com

lol

i am
http://failbot13.mybrute.com
http://skullzaflare.mybrute.com
http://ocnskullz.mybrute.com


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Tator is salad! http://ocnhometoast.mybrute.com/fight/29982739

Whatever. Mr. IGETCLUB+PET.

Get out of here Haxor.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Whatever. Mr. IGETCLUB+PET.

Get out of here Haxor.

lolol. I'm starting to hat my club. Trident and a spear is where it's really at.


----------



## GeforceGTS

You've gotta look at this, I couldn't believe it









http://ocngeforcegts.mybrute.com/fight/30150715

It makes me LOL every time I see it...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


You've gotta look at this, I couldn't believe it









http://ocngeforcegts.mybrute.com/fight/30150715

It makes me LOL every time I see it...


Wow...

I had that happen in one of my fights.

Took like 1 hit from a stupid hammer and I was killed.


----------



## ekser87

LOL! That sucked...

Does anyone have the Untouchable speciality??? I was told that if you get it you'll own in this game.


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
You've gotta look at this, I couldn't believe it









http://ocngeforcegts.mybrute.com/fight/30150715

It makes me LOL every time I see it...

lol ... thats awesome.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


You've gotta look at this, I couldn't believe it









http://ocngeforcegts.mybrute.com/fight/30150715

It makes me LOL every time I see it...


ahhhahaha!

I think one of my chars has it, but still no such thing as 'owning the game'


----------



## GeforceGTS

My first perfect









http://ocngeforcegts.mybrute.com/fight/30197676


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

http://ocn.mybrute.com/fight/30462669

OMG! Big bearrr!! eeeek! *screams like a little girl and runs*


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx* 
http://ocn.mybrute.com/fight/30462669

OMG! Big bearrr!! eeeek! *screams like a little girl and runs*























lol, wow, owned lol


----------



## Ducky

I just rolled a brute that started out with hypnosis, got herculean strength on the second level, and if it gets a spear or a decent weapon, Im going to be laughing my way up the ranks.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
I just rolled a brute that started out with hypnosis, got herculean strength on the second level, and if it gets a spear or a decent weapon, Im going to be laughing my way up the ranks.

ROFL nothing like creating them until you get a good one...


----------



## stumped

wow, a freaking 92









edit, nvm i can't seem to link the video


----------



## legoman786

My Brutes:

http://legothat.mybrute.com/cellule

http://legothis.mybrute.com/cellule

http://legowhat.mybrute.com/cellule

http://legowho.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## K092084

Is it just me or is the site very slow lately?


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Is it just me or is the site very slow lately?

No, its not just you. Pretty slow over here too.


----------



## K092084

Kind of ruins the fun having to wait a few mintues for the pages to load and then having it time out half the time.


----------



## Sin100

Bandwidth fail!









They need to sort their site out


----------



## Papa.Smurf

I think the game is getting too popular for the server to handle, i cant get into the arena


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Wait. Don't they have a server check thingy every day at this time?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


wow, a freaking 92









http://ocnstumped.mybrute.com/fight/...k=c13e111684d0


Is that good?

http://ozmaneigh.mybrute.com/fight/30889998


----------



## pheoxs

Blah ... won't load at all for me...


----------



## Ducky

the servers are dead. I haven't been able to do anything in the past 15 minutes.


----------



## Ducky

Very slowly Ive been loading pages and beating people. The levels are so hard to get to past LV3..

Motion Twin is really terrible at making their games decently paced. The high level people are only high leveled because of all their pupils.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Very slowly Ive been loading pages and beating people. The levels are so hard to get to past LV3..

Motion Twin is really terrible at making their games decently paced. The high level people are only high leveled because of all their pupils.


This stuff kindof reminds me of neopets. Lawl./


----------



## nafljhy

woo!!! one of my characters beat admin!


----------



## omaryunus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Very slowly Ive been loading pages and beating people. The levels are so hard to get to past LV3..

Motion Twin is really terrible at making their games decently paced. The high level people are only high leveled because of all their pupils.


what you have to do after level 3 is start searching for lower level characters that ppl made and are not playing with anymore because they were test characters such as:

dfgh - level 2 easy beat

sat - level 2 easy beat

and stuff like that I dont fight against any of the brutes from the Arena page only the ones i search


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omaryunus*


dfgh - level 2 easy beat


That Brute is a level 3 and just slapped my Brute upside the head lol

http://ocnthreefeet.mybrute.com/fight/31134170


----------



## nafljhy

some easy ones are....

weak4
chicoo
lvl02
veazz
cow
dfsadsa


----------



## omaryunus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
That Brute is a level 3 and just slapped my Brute upside the head lol

http://ocnthreefeet.mybrute.com/fight/31134170

my bad all my brutes have been kickin its ass I guess it got tired of it


----------



## GeforceGTS

EDIT: Nvm


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
Hmm what gives?

I just made a new brute and it's allowed me to have 6 fights in a row up to now, have they removed the 3 fight limit?

When you first sign up it gives you 6 fights and then goes to only 3 after that.


----------



## omaryunus

for new brutes its 6 the first day and then 3 after that

EDIT: damn RaBidRaBit just beat me to it


----------



## prosser13

Griseu and 006 are the two easy level brutes, both level 2


----------



## lemans81

Feel free to beat on [ocn]lemans81 he sucks, I have several characters that are much much better.


----------



## hometoast

woot! perfect! http://ocnhometoast.mybrute.com/fight/32892363


----------



## coffeejunky

Haha, I keep fighting ace2uk and ace3uk - easy wins


----------



## stumped

ok, found out how to post video fights. here's my 92 hit.

http://ocnstumped.mybrute.com/fight/30851899


----------



## Ducky

what a terrible day for all but my main brute.


----------



## Ducky

Cmon guys, push admin to lv 10!


----------



## prosser13

Just got myself to level 7 and gained Sixth Sense...

http://prosser13.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


ok, found out how to post video fights. here's my 92 hit.

http://ocnstumped.mybrute.com/fight/30851899


lolz. you just dropped a 92 bomb on nagasakee.

Irony??


----------



## Papa.Smurf

http://papa.smurf.mybrute.com/fight/35670369

Dominated.....


----------



## Ducky

If huer can put admin through a few fights, we should have a lv 10 admin in minutes.


----------



## Skullzaflare

well, for me being a lv 4 (extra character) i didnt do to bad against a lv6 
http://failbot13.mybrute.com/tf/3030124


----------



## Hueristic

*http://mybrute.com/team/1269*

Sorry about the delay in updates peops but Real world stuff has me down ATM.

And when I've been able to get online I haven't been able to concentrate enough to be organized









Clan is first come first serve for all on the list in OP. If I missed you then link me to the post you made to get added and I will add you.

There are only 50 slots available in the initial clan.

If anyone knows the advantages for a clan post please. It seems the clans get points but I have no clue what they are for.


----------



## Tator Tot

Joined the Clan Hueristic

also

I HAVE JUST BUTTERED THE TOAST


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


im still listed twice in the players index on page 1.




Sorry, fixed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


Can someone make one for me? Scandinavian keyboards don't play well with that game.

Can't type in [OCN] it become *OCN* instead.


You can use cut and paste to create a brute if need be.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekser87*


*Specialities*
There are a total of 28 specialties a brute can gain every time they level up.
Specialities are passive abilities that make your brute stronger, for example a bonus to stamina, strength, or damage mitigation.[/IMG]


Added link from OP and +rep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


You've gotta look at this, I couldn't believe it









http://ocngeforcegts.mybrute.com/fight/30150715

It makes me LOL every time I see it...


LMAO! tough one! BTW you never posted to be added, Or did I miss it?


----------



## Ducky

Im in. If I wind up hitting LV10 next I'll make another OCN clan if this one fills up.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Im in. If I wind up hitting LV10 next I'll make another OCN clan if this one fills up.


Sounds like a plan! It looks like a race! (One I can't win).

I lost the last 2 days fights for all my guys.









I think I need a script that will fight them at 7pm est.









Still don't know what the points for the clans are for. Maybe just for comparison?


----------



## Karasu

[OCN]Karasu reporting in ^^

Question. 
I signed up for a tournament. it says

Quote:



Tournament of 16 April 2009
Brute successfully registered.
First fight maximum at 4h.


Whats it mean first fight maximum at 4h?
When do I actually start fighting in it?


----------



## ekser87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Im in. If I wind up hitting LV10 next I'll make another OCN clan if this one fills up.


Noooo Ducky...!








You can only be a member of one clan and cannot create your own while you're a member of a clan. 
But luckily you can leave the clan voluntarily or even be kicked out.









Found this from another thread. Seems logical: ''Looks like the clan points = sum of all levels for clan.''


----------



## stumped

i'm trying to join the clan with [OCN]stumped. just waiting for approval.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karasu*


[OCN]Karasu reporting in ^^

Question. 
I signed up for a tournament. it says

Whats it mean first fight maximum at 4h?
When do I actually start fighting in it?


4h = 10pm EST IIRC.

And I would be sad to leave, but we can't neglect the rest of the clan for the 50 first people in. OCN North Division anyone?

It seems the higher levels are pretty much impossible to reach unless you go out on a recruiting spree.


----------



## Karasu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


4h = 10pm EST IIRC.


Ah, it follows after the 6pm reset time for number of fights? Well either way its all good. And tommorows my bday so maybe I'll get lucky and win some good fights lol. Thanks!


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


/snip


That's not Admin, that's papa smurf beating stumped...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karasu*


[OCN]Karasu reporting in ^^

Question. 
I signed up for a tournament. it says

Whats it mean first fight maximum at 4h?
When do I actually start fighting in it?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


That's not Admin, that's papa smurf beating stumped...


----------



## Threefeet

I'm in


----------



## KC_Flip

I was going to ask for an add to the list but I see I'm already on it.







This game is so simple yet fun. Too bad I can only do 3 matches a day...

EDIT: Is there an OCN Clan yet? Didn't see one, so just double-checking...


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KC_Flip* 
I was going to ask for an add to the list but I see I'm already on it.







This game is so simple yet fun. Too bad I can only do 3 matches a day...

EDIT: Is there an OCN Clan yet? Didn't see one, so just double-checking...

Yep! Clan here.. http://mybrute.com/team/1269


----------



## Sparhawk

I'm in: [OCN] Sparhawk


----------



## Pao

Put in my request


----------



## prosser13

http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/37544763

Rawr









Applied!


----------



## Hueristic

OCN admin and ducky sitting in a tree ki...


----------



## Hueristic

OK thinking about giveing this thread up so if you can dedicate the time PM me.

 An entire forum for this game!!!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/37544763

Rawr









Applied!


Nice, But not eligible.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Just applied for the clan!


----------



## UkGouki

ive applied for the clan too







ocnukgouki









and prossers brute completly wasted my main brute the other day lol


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


OCN admin and ducky sitting in a tree ki...


lol wut?


----------



## UkGouki

woohoo ty for the clan inclusion


----------



## pheoxs

Anyone else feel that some brutes are ridiculously over-powered?

Look at Mr. Fierce Brute + Club + Pugnacious + Vitality ...

http://gettinglame.mybrute.com/cellule

I have to fight him next in the tournament ...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


Anyone else feel that some brutes are ridiculously over-powered?

Look at Mr. Fierce Brute + Club + Pugnacious + Vitality ...

http://gettinglame.mybrute.com/cellule

I have to fight him next in the tournament ...


I had a super weak guy and he got Piledriver skill and rules now! It seems to be a see saw effect.

I think you can have a real crappy guy and get 1 skill or weapon that makes everything work together and bam!


----------



## Zippit

Fight the following if you want:

http://zippit.mybrute.com
http://zipzor.mybrute.com
http://ocnzippit.mybrute.com


----------



## Hueristic

Updated.

If your name is at the end of the list with no number before it, it means you didnot check in and i spotted you but did not add you.

If there is a mispelling or multiple accounts let me know.

When the clan is filled the second clan will be started by the highest level Brute in the clan.

ATM that brute is *DUCKY*. hanging out with Admin on the first page (tree







) of the clan.
http://mybrute.com/team/1269

Make sure to get in the first clan before it's full. You must be listed in the OP after a number to be eligible to join the clan.


----------



## Dman

I thought I signed up for the clan, but my name is not appearing on the list.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


I thought I signed up for the clan, but my name is not appearing on the list.


sign up here 
http://mybrute.com/team/1269


----------



## Hueristic

There were hundreds of rejections, because of lag it is possible that some people may have to rejoin. Laggage issues.


----------



## Dman

Alright just signed up again.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dman* 
Alright just signed up again.

Are you trying to join the correct clan?

You are not there.

http://ocndman.mybrute.com/team/1269


----------



## Dman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Are you trying to join the correct clan?

You are not there.

http://ocndman.mybrute.com/team/1269

Yup, I've tried numerous times, I never show up on the list though.


----------



## Karasu

Awww, I won 1 tournament match and then the next guy anihalated me in like 3 blows I forget what weapon he was using it was [email protected]!

lol. Better luck next time i supposed ^^


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dman* 
Yup, I've tried numerous times, I never show up on the list though.

did you click join clan in the lower left of the screen?

It was below my screen and I had to scroll down to find it.

Took me a few to figure out why i wasn't joining! LOL


----------



## ekser87

Check it! 
My other brute lv4 ''rudyrode'' http://rudyrode.mybrute.comTry to beat him! 
made it to 11h (Tournament 16 April 2009)
He has a bear though









This is how he got killed http://rudyrode.mybrute.com/tf/3315772


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


did you click join clan in the lower left of the screen?

It was below my screen and I had to scroll down to find it.

Took me a few to figure out why i wasn't joining! LOL


Yup every time.


----------



## Villainstone

This is actually ******ed LOL. You have no control at all. it is a total chance game. If it is a fair fight then it's up to chance and random.. LAME.... How does a lvl1 toon face a lvl 10 toon with a knife.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


did you click join clan in the lower left of the screen?

It was below my screen and I had to scroll down to find it.

Took me a few to figure out why i wasn't joining! LOL


joined up and 3rd on the list.. huzzah.

also, it isn't ******ed. try searching random names to fight against until you get a low leveler, but don't be shocked if you wind up with someone with two wolves and a bone to smack you around with. it's a game of chance.


----------



## coffeejunky

Just signed up for the clan.
[OCN]coffeejunky


----------



## Ducky

So frustrating.
http://ocnducky.mybrute.com/fight/45441407


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
So frustrating.
http://ocnducky.mybrute.com/fight/45441407













































Spider man-net thingy pwnz super move!


----------



## Sin100

http://6-wonder.mybrute.com/fight/33858799

LOL


----------



## Sin100

Posted clan request


----------



## nafljhy

this is what is frustrating and annoying:
http://heixc.mybrute.com/fight/45645760

i hate ninja stars!


----------



## sccrfreak342

Joined as [OCN]Sccrfreak342,









Request pending for Clan, too.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


this is what is frustrating and annoying:
http://heixc.mybrute.com/fight/45645760

i hate ninja stars!


That was close. You would think they would have a cap on the stars, but nooooo


----------



## pheoxs

Nooooo ... site maintenance...


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


That was close. You would think they would have a cap on the stars, but nooooo










haha!! exactly! i've actually had the exact opposite happen too.. i'm about to win then they pull out the stars... and i get my butt kicked..


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


Nooooo ... site maintenance...


I think they need a new system.. they take the site down around this time ever day for a few hours for upgrades/maintenance


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
I think they need a new system.. they take the site down around this time ever day for a few hours for upgrades/maintenance

They are going to need better servers just to maintain the OCN team!


----------



## Ducky

Im convinced that the webmasters are out to get me. I've not received a decent weapon or upgrade in ages.


----------



## UkGouki

^im level 8 on my main brute and i get pwned by level 4 peeps with pets or using axes etc.. its doing my head in my level 8 man gets hit once and loses to a lower level brute its so unbalanced i put it down to luck and chance lol


----------



## prosser13

That's half the fun


----------



## trogalicious

This is beyond ridiculous. I've been trying to get in a single fight for the past 12 hours and can't get it done. It's a great site, but this is just getting sad.


----------



## nafljhy

put in my request for clan.


----------



## Mebby

[OCN] Mebby

=D


----------



## UkGouki

im happy my brute reached level 5 today


----------



## Zulli85

Clan full or something? Can't find it.


----------



## Shovah

So how do I join OCN Brute?


----------



## Threefeet

Clan URL: http://mybrute.com/team/1269

There's 37/50 members so there shouldn't be a problem.

Just reached level 5 and got an axe added to my arsenal


----------



## prosser13

Whoop - just got a ranking, Desert Batterer!


----------



## slothfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Clan URL: http://mybrute.com/team/1269

There's 37/50 members so there shouldn't be a problem.

Just reached level 5 and got an axe added to my arsenal










Where am I at yo? One of the first to sign up!


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slothfish*


Where am I at yo? One of the first to sign up!


Its ordered by level.


----------



## slothfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Its ordered by level.


Awwwwww...


----------



## GeforceGTS

Hmm I tried to join the clan a couple of days ago, still not on the list?


----------



## Karasu

I lol'd
http://ocnkarasu.mybrute.com/fight/51597181

They didn't even get to attack xD


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Woooah. Admin is rank 249 arealdy? This stuff is going by fasssst!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I have a brute, but not an OCN one









http://bbc-tom.mybrute.com


----------



## Ducky

Huer, if you wanna toss me the admin P/W I can deal with the intake of clan members and whatnot if you are busy (You said something a few pages back?).


----------



## Zulli85

Put in a request for the clan. The site finally worked for me after a couple hours.


----------



## slothfish

How do I join?


----------



## prosser13

http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/57711214

Honestly thought I'd lost that one


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/57711214

Honestly thought I'd lost that one





















































:lache n:

http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/53910039

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 










































:lache n:

http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/53910039

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:










HULK SMASH!


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 










































:lache n:

http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/53910039

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:

man you got pwned then again my poor guy did earlier i didnt save the fight
http://ocnukgouki.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Huer, if you wanna toss me the admin P/W I can deal with the intake of clan members and whatnot if you are busy (You said something a few pages back?).


Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
man you got pwned then again my poor guy did earlier i didnt save the fight
http://ocnukgouki.mybrute.com/cellule

http://turdburner.mybrute.com/fight/63672512
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/63679457


----------



## nafljhy

http://ocnnafljhy.mybrute.com/fight/64089399


----------



## gashiz

xD mine is pretty beast, hes like 8-1 so far

http://gashizbest.mybrute.com/

whoops didnt mean to invade on the whole clan thing >_< my bad


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
http://ocnnafljhy.mybrute.com/fight/64089399





















































Quote:


Originally Posted by *gashiz* 
xD mine is pretty beast, hes like 8-1 so far

http://gashizbest.mybrute.com/

whoops didnt mean to invade on the whole clan thing >_< my bad

http://steamingpile.mybrute.com/fight/66335398


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


http://ocnnafljhy.mybrute.com/fight/64089399


nice you beat a player who got the hax axe









@hueristic ty for whooping my poor guy he barly level 6 lolz


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. that was such a close match. once he pulled out the hammer.. i was like.. !!?! i'm screwed. but yea. best match i've had with that chara... that and he's usually on a losing streak.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


@hueristic ty for whooping my poor guy he barly level 6 lolz


I aims ta please!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


haha.. that was such a close match. once he pulled out the hammer.. i was like.. !!?! i'm screwed. but yea. best match i've had with that chara... that and he's usually on a losing streak.










Yeah I like to see those!


----------



## Hueristic

http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/68363016








http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/68377051






















http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/68387030























[OCN]GeForceGTS You have not shown up on the list to join. Try rejoining.

Thanks for the offer Ducky. I'll keep it in mind if I get too bombarded by rws again!


----------



## nafljhy

thief is awesome ability! i wish i had it..


----------



## omaryunus

idk if someone asked this already but do we know the rank of our clan?? and how do we get points??


----------



## sccrfreak342

No Fair!

http://ocnsccrfreak342.mybrute.com/fight/69255013
























Sccrfreak342


----------



## nafljhy

oh dang! thats nuts!


----------



## Tator Tot

Painful.

That stupid hamer iz haxoring this game.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Painful.

That stupid hamer iz haxoring this game.


lol, one of my characters had a fight last night against a level 2, with 2 bears, a hammer, and the depth-charge-on-a-stick.

It was.. it was sad.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


lol, one of my characters had a fight last night against a level 2, with 2 bears, a hammer, and the depth-charge-on-a-stick.

It was.. it was sad.


Thats what I"m talking about.

For some reason, they just feel it necessary to give that little guy a whole crap load of stuff for no reason.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Thats what I"m talking about.

For some reason, they just feel it necessary to give that little guy a whole crap load of stuff for no reason.


I'm half-tempted to keep a log of players that are set up like that, just to avoid them. I know I keep a name of players that were easy to beat.. so I'll send my brutes over to all pummel them. I picked on one guy, jbo, for a few days.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omaryunus* 
idk if someone asked this already but do we know the rank of our clan?? and how do we get points??


Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
I'm half-tempted to keep a log of players that are set up like that, just to avoid them. I know I keep a name of players that were easy to beat.. so I'll send my brutes over to all pummel them. I picked on one guy, jbo, for a few days.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I thought I was pretty boned here...

http://masterfree.mybrute.com/fight/73475159


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


I'm half-tempted to keep a log of players that are set up like that, just to avoid them. I know I keep a name of players that were easy to beat.. so I'll send my brutes over to all pummel them. I picked on one guy, jbo, for a few days.


http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/74324346


----------



## Karasu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/74324346













































LOL! Nice man!









That was pretty funny seein' your dude jack that persons stuff and then own them with it xD


----------



## Sin100

If you click 'Start Fight' repeatedly (like 3 or 4 times) you can skip the fight scene, this is handy when power leveling multiple chars.


----------



## Karasu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


If you click 'Start Fight' repeatedly (like 3 or 4 times) you can skip the fight scene, this is handy when power leveling multiple chars.


I did not know that, great tip!







I'll have to start doing that


----------



## Sin100

How do I add a password for this char? I see no option..

http://chris180.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
If you click 'Start Fight' repeatedly (like 3 or 4 times) you can skip the fight scene, this is handy when power leveling multiple chars.

I started doing this a coupe days ago. Wait for the fight to start and then I just click the my brute banner and it goes back to my cell and then just do it all over again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
How do I add a password for this char? I see no option..

http://chris180.mybrute.com/cellule

Believe you can only create a password for you brute on the computer that they were created on.


----------



## pheoxs

http://ocnpheoxs.mybrute.com/tf/5063462

owned Ms. I get Bear hax.

then somehow I lost with fierce brute + club + direct hit

http://ocnpheoxs.mybrute.com/tf/5096230


----------



## CyberDruid

I'll just leave this here...

http://sphincto.mybrute.com/fight/77139521


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I'll just leave this here...

http://sphincto.mybrute.com/fight/77139521


Epic battle! nice blocks at the end


----------



## Tator Tot

Wow, CD likes to poke Admin with his pole.


----------



## franz

[OCN]Franz

Lvl 2. 5 out of 6 so far.

This brute thing reminds me of a pyramid scheme. Recruiting etc. How admin can go up levels not even fighting etc.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/74324346












































now if I could just steal a bear..


----------



## Sin100

I don't get it, I have pupils and when they level I don't get any exp


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
I don't get it, I have pupils and when they level I don't get any exp

You only get xp from pupils that have a different ip from yours...


----------



## prosser13

You only get XP from a pupil if it was that IPs first *ever* pupil









I've been getting people to make them then keeping a list and levelling them myself - you still get the XP


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


now if I could just steal a bear..


Hypnotize is supposed to do that!


----------



## pheoxs

http://ocnpheoxs.mybrute.com/fight/84308509

Owned.


----------



## kerbitroy

[OCN]kerbitroy

my second one of these


----------



## nitteo

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/97436677


----------



## nafljhy

go nitteo!! kick huers butt!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/97436677


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
go nitteo!! kick huers butt!






































:swearing::swearing:: swearing::swearing:

THIS means WAR!!!


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 




























:swearing::swearing:: swearing::swearing:

THIS means WAR!!!









i know my char will get his arse kicked by you. ill just have to try with some other char.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I just signed up

http://ocnbonztm.mybrute.com

Do other people have to initiate a fight with me?


----------



## K092084

Found a site that predicts what your brute will get at what level.
Just type your brute name and the lvl you want to see.
http://evilll.awardspace.biz/inventario.php


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Found a site that predicts what your brute will get at what level.
Just type your brute name and the lvl you want to see.
http://evilll.awardspace.biz/inventario.php

Hehhe didn't recognize most of my brutes and the one it did was in french...


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airbozo* 
Hehhe didn't recognize most of my brutes and the one it did was in french...

Only seemed to work with a couple of mine. There are other site that so the same, all in french though that I could find, but most of the others are always down.

Kind of sad though to see most of my guys don't get anything good.


----------



## Karasu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Found a site that predicts what your brute will get at what level.
Just type your brute name and the lvl you want to see.
http://evilll.awardspace.biz/inventario.php

Any idea if theres an english version of this site? This is interesting. Hmm i cant tell what it says cuz I don't know french but ill see once i hit level 10 if i have the abilities it listed.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karasu* 
Any idea if theres an english version of this site? This is interesting. Hmm i cant tell what it says cuz I don't know french but ill see once i hit level 10 if i have the abilities it listed.









This is another one, that works sometimes, goes down alot. Some of it is in english.
http://brutetools.netii.net/english/inventaire.php

Here is another site that tells you about everything you can get in the game.
http://www.gamertoolz.com/mybrute/bonusguide/


----------



## Hueristic

http://mybrute.forumotion.com/forum.htm


----------



## Darius Silver

Baaa! Lost the rematch >.< http://ocndarius-silver.mybrute.com/fight/104884853

Stop a taking ma weapons!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*


Baaa! Lost the rematch >.< http://ocndarius-silver.mybrute.com/fight/104884853

Stop a taking ma weapons!















































Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/97436677


http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/104888933
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/104883154










































:tea ching:




























:appla ud:










































:lach en:


----------



## Hueristic

ANYONE know why it has always had closed tourneys last week so far?


----------



## Darius Silver

Might have something to do with the tons of downtime their servers have had. Seems like 75% of the time I try to go on they are down >.<


----------



## K092084

They are still up, I just think they close them earlier now. Don't trust me on this though. 
I think when they reset at night they are open for a bit.


----------



## Sin100

IS it just me or do their servers SUCK?!
"A brutal error has been encountered!"... Every single screen, I have to refresh like 5 times before I can get the right screen, been like this for weeks


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
IS it just me or do their servers SUCK?!
"A brutal error has been encountered!"... Every single screen, I have to refresh like 5 times before I can get the right screen, been like this for weeks

Not just you. I get that problem all the time. Gets annoying really fast.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Not just you. I get that problem all the time. Gets annoying really fast.


For me it depends on the time of day. First thing in the morning the servers suck. Right after the "Day" resets, the servers suck. Late at night when I am knee deep into zombies (or other worthwhile targets), the servers are fine.


----------



## loop0001

edit...nvm...trying to make a good brute


----------



## Ducky

I wish I didn't have that stupid chicken bone of a club. My brute can never hit anyone with it and is the primary reason I lose most fights.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


I wish I didn't have that stupid chicken bone of a club. My brute can never hit anyone with it and is the primary reason I lose most fights.


I was noticing a trend with my brutes. They get a good hit in with a weapon, then toss it... ???

Or they deliver round after round of 5 hit point punches when the other brute is using a club.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*














































http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/104888933
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/104883154










































:tea ching:




























:appla ud:










































:lach en:
























PAYBACK!!!!

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/115810637


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


PAYBACK!!!!

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/115810637


Hehe

I like the extra couple of jabs just to make sure he doesn't get up...


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


Hehe

I like the extra couple of jabs just to make sure he doesn't get up...


Huer is a pest! Had to make sure he was down...









I thought I lost this one, but my brute hung on:

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/115803560


----------



## Lemondrips

http://ocnvelduze.mybrute.com/cellule
someone stole my name







..


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


PAYBACK!!!!

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/115810637


[email protected]#[email protected]#%#%$ ARMOR!!!! :swearing:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lemondrips*


http://ocnvelduze.mybrute.com/cellule
someone stole my name







..










another one!







Try to guess the password and change it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


I wish I didn't have that stupid chicken bone of a club. My brute can never hit anyone with it and is the primary reason I lose most fights.


Yeah Like 4 of my guys all got knifes at the same time and now they use crappy dagger instead of good weapons. :swearing:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

3" blade vs club
http://ocnaaronhendu.mybrute.com/fight/116005160


----------



## repo_man

Pwnd!!!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


[email protected]#[email protected]#%#%$ ARMOR!!!! :swearing:








another one!







Try to guess the password and change it.

Yeah Like 4 of my guys all got knifes at the same time and now they use crappy dagger instead of good weapons. :swearing:


Armor FTW









Yeah, I hate it when my brute just punches for half the fight and the other brute is using a weapon/pet already.


----------



## Hueristic

http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/116035478
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/116057756

[email protected]#[email protected][email protected][email protected]#%^#$^#$%&$&^*^&(^&#[email protected]@%#[email protected]#


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Pwnd!!!


Wolfie Hax0r!!!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/116035478
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/116057756

[email protected]#[email protected][email protected][email protected]#%^#$^#$%&$&^*^&(^&#[email protected]@%#[email protected]#










x 2


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*









x 2

























Don't make me break out my minions!!!!!









For you Repo!

http://steamingpile.mybrute.com/fight/116085260

Wish my Hypnosis would work just once!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Don't make me break out my minions!!!!!









For you Repo!

http://steamingpile.mybrute.com/fight/116085260

Wish my Hypnosis would work just once!


----------



## Hueristic

Finally!!! Phew Nitteo I though u were gonna take out my whole stable!!!


----------



## KC_Flip

I didn't think I stood a chance... http://ocnkcflip.mybrute.com/fight/118771241


----------



## Hueristic

OCNNitteo

http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/122338325
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/125334076

[OCN]nafljhy
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/122431335
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/125330493













































Got too big for my britches!
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/125343432


----------



## nafljhy

grr.. .i honestly hate my ocn character.. so ridiculously weak.. gotten nothing good from leveling..


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


grr.. .i honestly hate my ocn character.. so ridiculously weak.. gotten nothing good from leveling..










IT's my only relief from the ppd you guys kill me with!


----------



## nafljhy

haha! BOO!!!!







i need to get a better char to kick your butt with.


----------



## Tator Tot

*I QUIT!!!!!!!!
http://ocntatortot.mybrute.com/fight/105962335
*Hueristic is an evil slut, and keeps stealing my gear.

Forget that kid.

I'm going back to beating up everyone else, I quit on trying to beat him up.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


*I QUIT!!!!!!!!
http://ocntatortot.mybrute.com/fight/105962335
*Hueristic is an evil slut, and keeps stealing my gear.

Forget that kid.

I'm going back to beating up everyone else, I quit on trying to beat him up.


I got your back Tator...









http://woc.mybrute.com/fight/?d=ocnh...k=f85fcd5ab3af


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
*I QUIT!!!!!!!!
http://ocntatortot.mybrute.com/fight/105962335
*Hueristic is an evil slut, and keeps stealing my gear.

*Forget that kid.*

I'm going back to beating up everyone else, I quit on trying to beat him up.
































Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
I got your back Tator...









http://woc.mybrute.com/fight/?d=ocnh...k=f85fcd5ab3af









:swearing::swearing::swearing:

Why's everyone always picking on me!


----------



## Tator Tot

Hueristic....you diserve it.

I swear, I pull out my spear, you steal it AND THROW IT AWAY! Then I pull out my sword...SAME THING!!

My knife...YOU GUESS IT, ONCE AGAIN YOU STEAL IT AND THROW IT AWAY!!!!!

AGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Hueristic....you diserve it.

I swear, I pull out my spear, you steal it AND THROW IT AWAY! Then I pull out my sword...SAME THING!!

My knife...YOU GUESS IT, ONCE AGAIN YOU STEAL IT AND THROW IT AWAY!!!!!

AGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ROTF! I love weapons! Other peoples!
















http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/125967649


----------



## nafljhy

http://jdgbi.mybrute.com/fight/125956041


----------



## Tator Tot

I hate the mybrute servers.

I always get "brutal errors" when trying to do anything.


----------



## prosser13

http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/128167298

Closest I've come to losing in a long time


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/128167298

Closest I've come to losing in a long time









http://steamingpile.mybrute.com/figh...k=5dbc4f3334ae




































:lau gher:


----------



## prosser13

*cries*

Finally managed to enter prosser13 into a tournament - lets see how he does


----------



## nafljhy

YES! finally beat repo!









http://jdgbi.mybrute.com/fight/131222424

and i love being hueristic!








http://jdgbi.mybrute.com/fight/131220183


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 

and i love being hueristic!








http://jdgbi.mybrute.com/fight/131220183

PICK on someone your own Level!









http://turdburner.mybrute.com/fight/135122878


----------



## nafljhy

lol... man.. if only she had did a double hit right at the beginning.. would've won right off. ><


----------



## prosser13

http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/135092163

Bahahaha!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/135092163

Bahahaha!


























































:de vil-smi


----------



## Karasu

http://ocnkarasu.mybrute.com/fight/139173287








So close but yet so far even after having my weapons jacked









P.S. only 500-600 more views until this thread has OVER 9000!!!!! Views!


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. everyone likes to try to kick hueristic's butt.


----------



## Tator Tot

Hueristic cheats.

Thats all that needs to be said about it.

His stupid weapon steal is just ******ed with his other weapons he has.


----------



## nafljhy

lol.. i wish i had sabotage or thief... none of my characters get cool abilities.


----------



## Tator Tot

I feel ya Nafljhy. I got a sword, spear, & knife.

Along with one ability to rush people. And a few other things, that don't seem to do much. I want a bear, or to get something worth while.

More so, since every level 7 besides me has a bear or club that does 50 damage in one hit.


----------



## Kitarist

http://buci8.mybrute.com/ fight mine


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


lol.. i wish i had sabotage or thief... none of my characters get cool abilities.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I feel ya Nafljhy. I got a sword, spear, & knife.

Along with one ability to rush people. And a few other things, that don't seem to do much. I want a bear, or to get something worth while.

More so, since every level 7 besides me has a bear or club that does 50 damage in one hit.


I've got a guy who has both sabotage and thief. Also has a bear and a dog as well. Now if I can only get vitality then I will be golden.
I've a second guy who has thief as well and it comes in handy.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Hueristic cheats.

Thats all that needs to be said about it.


He kicked my brute around yesterday...I will get you Hueristic!

That thief thing IS annoying, but more annoying are the 50pt weapons.


----------



## prosser13

There's a big crazy serrated sword which hit me for 50 then 48 (with Armour + Extra Thick Skin) after hitting my bear for 98 (including that charge up thing) and my dog for 50 :|


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


He kicked my brute around yesterday...I will get you Hueristic!

That thief thing IS annoying, but more annoying are the 50pt weapons.


He has thief AND a 50pt weapon.

Which is really just unfair.

My brute has like 96 health. So with that I'm half dead and weapon less, punching with 6's because of my low strength.


----------



## loop0001

its hard to enjoy my lil brutes...they all kind of suck lol


----------



## nafljhy

i love my 50pt weapons though. as long as it isn't stolen.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


There's a big crazy serrated sword which hit me for 50 then 48 (with Armour + Extra Thick Skin) after hitting my bear for 98 (including that charge up thing) and my dog for 50 :|


Now that sucks...what were you fighting a level 50 guy?

Has anyone seen the crazy fights of the #1 brute?


----------



## Karasu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


There's a big crazy serrated sword which hit me for 50 then 48 (with Armour + Extra Thick Skin) after hitting my bear for 98 (including that charge up thing) and my dog for 50 :|











jeez thats freaking scary to think about. if I end up fighting someone with that im gonna be crappin bricks xD lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Has anyone seen the crazy fights of the #1 brute?


No, is it pretty epic? (dumb question i know) linky?


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Now that sucks...what were you fighting a level 50 guy?

Has anyone seen the crazy fights of the #1 brute?


Level 9









I would link the fight but people keep challenging me (and losing







)


----------



## nafljhy

i want to find prosser!


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


There's a big crazy serrated sword which hit me for 50 then 48 (with Armour + Extra Thick Skin) after hitting my bear for 98 (including that charge up thing) and my dog for 50 :|


One of mine had the sword your talking about with a strength of like 16, needles to say, he wins alot.

Got another who has the hammer and the sword.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i want to find prosser!










Search for me then









http://prosser13.mybrute.com

(all challengers will be soundly beaten







)


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Search for me then









http://prosser13.mybrute.com

(all challengers will be soundly beaten







)


no fights right now.







i'll try to whoop you after my finals today.









EDIT: dumb bear...


----------



## Karasu

Ill fight you prosser! once i level up of course xD Im only level 6 or 7 i forget which


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Search for me then









http://prosser13.mybrute.com

(all challengers will be soundly beaten







)

Just beat you with my lvl 7. Got to love hypnosis.

http://nova-smasher.mybrute.com/figh...k=0e6b2bd26f5b

Gotta hate when they attack the animal and not the brute.

I got lucky though, he normally loses.


----------



## prosser13

You would have been a gonner if I'd hit you and not the bear


----------



## gablain

hey can some of you guys make me some pupils please ?







It's on the frensh site, but it's basically the same http://falloutwow.labrute.fr/cellule

thx !


----------



## XiCynx

I'm only level 5, but I think my guy does pretty darn well!!









http://xicynx.mybrute.com


----------



## nitteo

Challenge mine:

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com


----------



## loop0001

just got this new weapon..









it says its a halberd...is it good?
i hope so...because my brute stinks lol
actually...all 4 of my brutes stink!!!

thinking of making new guys...grrr


----------



## wannabe_OC

http://ocnwannabe.mybrute.com/fight/...k=a4d73891035f

Oh yeah, Hueristic, this is for you...









Even a broken clock is right twice a day...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karasu*
























http://ocnkarasu.mybrute.com/fight/139173287








So close but yet so far even after having my weapons jacked









P.S. only 500-600 more views until this thread has OVER 9000!!!!! Views!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


haha.. everyone likes to try to kick hueristic's butt.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Hueristic cheats.

Thats all that needs to be said about it.

His stupid weapon steal is just ******ed with his other weapons he has.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


He kicked my brute around yesterday...I will get you Hueristic!

That thief thing IS annoying, but more annoying are the 50pt weapons.


SO much Hate, what did *I* Do!?










































:lache n:









Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


There's a big crazy serrated sword which hit me for 50 then 48 (with Armour + Extra Thick Skin) after hitting my bear for 98 (including that charge up thing) and my dog for 50 :|

































Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Just beat you with my lvl 7. Got to love hypnosis.

http://nova-smasher.mybrute.com/figh...k=0e6b2bd26f5b

Gotta hate when they attack the animal and not the brute.

I got lucky though, he normally loses.


























Proccer13 is JUST SICK!!! If I see his brute I just run...FAST























Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Challenge mine:

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com


Glutton for punishment I see!
















I've been missing a few days of exp. I think I'll look into the script to fight my guys soon. If anyone has it please post the link.

Also I think I'm going to hand the reins of this thread over to ducky if you all don't mind. Lots of real world stuff killin me latetly.









And the OP really does need an update.


----------



## Ducky

I can _help_ but I've got my own bundle of joy to deal with as well


----------



## ekser87

Check this epic fight my other brute managed to survive!

http://mushmushi.mybrute.com/tf/8548149


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekser87*


Check this epic fight my other brute managed to survive!

http://mushmushi.mybrute.com/tf/8548149


----------



## Karasu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


SO much Hate, what did *I* Do!?










































:lache n:










Nothin, nothin at all







just wanna take on the challenge of defeating your seemingly tough brute is all









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Lots of real world stuff killin me latetly.


















best of luck with it all bro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekser87*


Check this epic fight my other brute managed to survive!

http://mushmushi.mybrute.com/tf/8548149














































Nice come back, I wasn't really expecting that at first. Then again your brute was 3 levels higher and better stats and better weapons too. Though it was kinda crazy seeing the other guy take your health down so much. Either way, sweet win.


----------



## nitteo

My brutes longest (and closest) fight:

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/144472547


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


My brutes longest (and closest) fight:

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/144472547


WoW







*I WANT ARMOR WAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!*


----------



## Karasu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


WoW







*I WANT ARMOR WAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!*


ILL SECOND THAT!!!1!11!eleven!!1























Ok i better get my hit list straight.

1. Hueristic
2. Prosser
3. Nitteo








Hahah, Nitteo is gonna be a nightmare to defeat









I just need to level up tonight >







and ill be one step closer


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Also I think I'm going to hand the reins of this thread over to ducky if you all don't mind. Lots of real world stuff killin me latetly.










Sorry to hear dude, take care of yourself.

No hate here, just a friendly rivalry!

BTW, can we challenge other clans? and post our fighters against theirs on a tournament?


----------



## Karasu

Oh man challenging other clans would be sweet







Thatd be an awesome idea dude
Im sure everyone else would agree as well


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karasu* 
ILL SECOND THAT!!!1!11!eleven!!1























Ok i better get my hit list straight.

1. Hueristic
2. Prosser
3. Nitteo








Hahah, Nitteo is gonna be a nightmare to defeat









I just need to level up tonight >







and ill be one step closer

I'm #1 !!!!!!! Mohahahahaha!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Sorry to hear dude, take care of yourself.

No hate here, just a friendly rivalry!

BTW, can we challenge other clans? and post our fighters against theirs on a tournament?

GUYS, I was just kidding. I feel the Love! Bring it, I'll take you all out!!!!!!

Me thinks you guys forget I'm a former Marine!!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karasu* 
Oh man challenging other clans would be sweet







Thatd be an awesome idea dude
Im sure everyone else would agree as well

Yeah that would be a nice sweet addition.

The site has been erroring too much and I can't get any battles in since before the last reset so I'll be slipping down in the level race. That should give you guys the handicap you need!!!!!!!!!





































Also I haven't been able to join a tournement in a week. Anyone else? I think they capped the servers for it and are giveing priority to local ip's (or something similar).

My guess is they didn't expect such a explosion of interest!


----------



## nitteo

I haven't seen any tournaments all week.


----------



## Karasu

lol honostly I think they need another server maybe. It might just be overloading a bit from constant access from too many people? Just a guess probably wrong though.

Actually its funny, this morning i woke up around 7am or so and used up my fights for OCN Karasu and was able to register for the tournament but after my first class i went to the cybercafe and logged onto my other brute karasu416 and i wasn't able to register for the tournament anymore and this was like 10 mins ago.

So i dunno whats goin on @[email protected] its confusing.

edit: you may be right maybe they capped them to a set number of people entering? meaning wed have to get in early i think o_o?


----------



## Hueristic

LOLz, I ain't setting my alarm to fight my brute!









I tried at 7:30am EST today and couldn't get on.


----------



## Karasu

Well that makes it even weirder cuz im in EST and i signed my brute up around 7am. @[email protected]


----------



## nitteo

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/144757624

I think the tally is OCNNitteo 4 - OCNHueristic 3


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*











http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/144757624

I think the tally is OCNNitteo 4 - OCNHueristic 3















































:s ozo:

















































:soz o:


----------



## XiCynx

Damn... don't you hate when this happens?

http://xicynx.mybrute.com/fight/145219246


----------



## airbozo

I am usually up late (midnite PST), and if I sign into mybrute.com at that time is usually when I see the tournament open. I was able to sign up all of mybrutes for this last tourney.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Damn... don't you hate when this happens?

http://xicynx.mybrute.com/fight/145219246


OUCH!

I have never let another brute go flawless on me(yet).


----------



## XiCynx

It's just those damn pets that get me. It's like they get double the amount of turns!
I WANT A BEAR!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
It's just those damn pets that get me. It's like they get double the amount of turns!
I WANT A BEAR!

Yeah, I've lost every time the other brute had a damn Bear.

Bears suck.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Yeah, I've lost every time the other brute had a damn Bear.

Bears suck.

Unless that bear is standing next to you...

I have only won one match with a bear. That brute had a bear AND a dog!. I only won because I got 3 hits on the brute with a club.


----------



## K092084

I personally like the bears, only because one of mine has one.

I have beaten a couple of people that had a bear, but normally I lose to them.


----------



## ML Infamous

My first time ever fighting another OCN member, I decided I'd give Nitteo a shot.

http://ocnml-infamous.mybrute.com/fight/146771634

Crazy Close Fight


----------



## prosser13

BTW, each level gives only 1XP, not 4 or 8 or 12









*sticks tongue out at nitteo*

http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/146789949



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



flawless...



http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/?...k=99bbafe61210

Muhahahaha

http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/?...k=8acbafe61210

Phew


----------



## Hueristic

Rotf!!!


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Yeah, I've lost every time the other brute had a damn Bear.

Bears suck.

I love the wolf/panther thing. Look up lola616. She is my lvl 6 beast master. She is my other brute. I can often go without taking a hit even at this level.

Wolf gets like 4 attacks/round or something insane.

Here is a link.


----------



## loop0001

why dont bears die?!?!?! holy crap prosser!


----------



## ML Infamous

I want a bear.. and one of those Flail things


----------



## loop0001

a flail would be sweet...i was slaughtered in 2 hits by one...totally sucked


----------



## nitteo

Got you back ML...

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/147526390

Dang Prosser and that bear! At least I killed the pup. I think I was going for the kill hit on the bear and Prosser blocked with a stick.

Pick on someone your own level







or hueristic...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Got you back ML...

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/147526390

Dang Prosser and that bear! At least I killed the pup. I think I was going for the kill hit on the bear and Prosser blocked with a stick.

Pick on someone your own level







or hueristic...



















































:soz o:


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ML Infamous*


I want a bear.. and one of those *Flail things*


I am quite impressed with the LEEKS that one of my brutes uses. Similar damage to a club but more attacks.


----------



## K092084

Register for the tournament while its open.


----------



## XiCynx

already done! What is different about the tournaments?


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


already done! What is different about the tournaments?


It just gives your brute a ranking is all. 
I have one is ranked 584 as a padawan, which is the lowest ranking class.


----------



## nafljhy

beat hueristic again.








http://jdgbi.mybrute.com/fight/152544584

and nitteo too.








http://jdgbi.mybrute.com/fight/152540910


----------



## loop0001

i totally thought i would lose this one!
http://ergiks-z.mybrute.com/fight/152866495


----------



## franz

LOL

Lola vs Hueristic
Lola vs Nitteo
Lola vs Prosser. I got a little too cocky me thinks.

I have to use her because OCN Franz isnt half as strong.

franz







lola


----------



## ML Infamous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Got you back ML...

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/147526390

Dang Prosser and that bear! At least I killed the pup. I think I was going for the kill hit on the bear and Prosser blocked with a stick.

Pick on someone your own level







or hueristic...

http://ocnml-infamous.mybrute.com/fight/152981058

Sabotage taking out your weapons ftw


----------



## prosser13

http://prosser13.mybrute.com/tf/9869639

Knocked out by that guy at the 11h round









Was hoping to go far this time









Took off pretty much 125 HP though ;D


----------



## Karasu

Just registered for the next tournament a second ago, idk how long thats gonna be open for so get in while you can.

Also, DING, leveled up :'( no abilitys but speed up xD


----------



## nitteo

OCN Clan mates are after me!

Richard:
http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/155806695

Gomer:
http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/155800568

Airbozo:
http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/155795179

I'll take all comers (except level 9 and up







)

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com

Bring it!

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com


----------



## Hueristic

ROTF*****! Gone for 24 hours and everyone beats me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nafljhy

its all tough love huer.









look what i got!!
http://ocnnafljhy.mybrute.com/fight/157063737


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
its all tough love huer.









look what i got!!
http://ocnnafljhy.mybrute.com/fight/157063737



















































: lachen:


----------



## Hueristic

dbl post.


----------



## nafljhy

and a little something for hueristic.








http://ocnnafljhy.mybrute.com/fight/159328995


----------



## ekser87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Bring it!
http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com


Look what happened! I'm loving my other brute...








http://mushmushi.mybrute.com/fight/159437783


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekser87*


Look what happened! I'm loving my other brute...








http://mushmushi.mybrute.com/fight/159437783


I hate those whips. Dont worry, Ill get you back when I level him to 8.


----------



## loop0001

http://loop00.mybrute.com/fight/?d=i...k=485fdb58304d

oh yeah!

edit:
http://0000loop1.mybrute.com/fight/?...k=345a8320c051

this went well too


----------



## ML Infamous

I almost had Hueristic I got rid of your club then you stole mine.

http://ocnml-infamous.mybrute.com/fight/168158248


----------



## XiCynx

Okay, I don't know whats going on, but I have tried like... 5 times now in a row to join the www.overclock.net clan and it doesn't work. I login into my brute, go to the link to join a clan, click join this clan, and nothing. Does it not happen right away? It says there are only 46/50 members. Anyone who could shed a little extra light on this situation would be greatly thanked. Lol.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


beat hueristic again.








http://jdgbi.mybrute.com/fight/152544584



Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


LOL

Lola vs Hueristic
Lola vs Nitteo
Lola vs Prosser. I got a little too cocky me thinks.

I have to use her because OCN Franz isnt half as strong.

franz







lola



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


and a little something for hueristic.








http://ocnnafljhy.mybrute.com/fight/159328995






















































Quote:



Originally Posted by *ML Infamous*


I almost had Hueristic I got rid of your club then you stole mine.

http://ocnml-infamous.mybrute.com/fight/168158248













































I love thief!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Okay, I don't know whats going on, but I have tried like... 5 times now in a row to join the www.overclock.net clan and it doesn't work. I login into my brute, go to the link to join a clan, click join this clan, and nothing. Does it not happen right away? It says there are only 46/50 members. Anyone who could shed a little extra light on this situation would be greatly thanked. Lol.


You have to wait to be verified and accepted.


----------



## nitteo

This brute picked up my brute and slammed him! Ive never seen this before:

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/168297224


----------



## Hueristic

†Blade† Your Clan Membership has been denied. Please read OP if you don't know why.


----------



## wannabe_OC

http://ocnwannabe.mybrute.com/fight/...k=5a3c8a7a00e1


----------



## jaclipse

Are they erasing day old fights now? Is so how lame


----------



## XiCynx

Yea i know right!? Not to mention have any of you been getting an EXTREMELY BRUTAL amount of ERRORS? I seem to get 1-3 every 2 clicks. quite annoying...


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Yea i know right!? Not to mention have any of you been getting an EXTREMELY BRUTAL amount of ERRORS? I seem to get 1-3 every 2 clicks. quite annoying...


Ya agreed i always get errors so forget that game


----------



## BlankThis

OCNBlankThis









I didn't do the [ ]'s

~B~


----------



## ML Infamous

I lost to Hueristic again...

But I killed Nitteo!
http://ocnml-infamous.mybrute.com/fight/173182560

I really hope when I level to 8 I get something new, I've gotten nothing for the past 4-5 levels...


----------



## Hueristic

I got a Puppy!


----------



## XiCynx

w00t! I have one too! Does that make us best friends!?!?!?!?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


w00t! I have one too! Does that make us best friends!?!?!?!?










Why didn't you make your brute [OCN]Admins pupil?


----------



## XiCynx

I... I... forgot...


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
I... I... forgot...









tsk, I say... tsk.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


I... I... forgot...


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 









I know right.. but it's okay, he can always sign up for another brute under admin as long as he can grab a different IP.


----------



## Hueristic

Blade, You can join my Non-OCN clan. (As well as anyone else here that wants)

http://mybrute.com/team/10313

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


I know right.. but it's okay, he can always sign up for another brute under admin as long as he can grab a different IP.


----------



## XiCynx

LoooL, what a clan, name... really? You honestly couldn't think of anything better? Hahaha


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
LoooL, what a clan, name... really? You honestly couldn't think of anything better? Hahaha



















































:l achen:


----------



## jpw007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Blade, You can join my Non-OCN clan. (As well as anyone else here that wants)

http://mybrute.com/team/10313











Applied!

Rock Lee 1990 XD


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpw007*


Applied!

Rock Lee 1990 XD


----------



## K092084

Talk about a quick fight:
http://balddy21.mybrute.com/fight/185806061

Did the same thing in another fight except it was 156 damage, sadly he attacked the dog and not the fighter


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Talk about a quick fight:
http://balddy21.mybrute.com/fight/185806061

Did the same thing in another fight except it was 156 damage, sadly he attacked the dog and not the fighter










EPIC!

now he's gonna get a knife when he levels and never use the hammer!


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


EPIC!

now he's gonna get a knife when he levels and never use the hammer!

















Sounds about right with my luck.


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Blade, You can join my Non-OCN clan. (As well as anyone else here that wants)

http://mybrute.com/team/10313

Request sent! At least I hope... with all these damn brutal errors it's hard to tell if anything works anymore. Lol


----------



## Threefeet

Slothfish I'll get you one of these days lol


----------



## nitteo

Nafljhy and foldfold4 are always attacking my brute.


----------



## Inktfish

Joined last night when the servers where down :<
Just made an Inktfish and then I read this stuff (servers up now







)
that it should be OCNInktfish
http://ocninktfish.mybrute.com/
there he is.
He got a bat right of the start and kicking ass so far


----------



## Darius Silver

http://ocnmistla.mybrute.com/fight/193386731 XD


----------



## nafljhy

for hueristic!
http://jdgbi.mybrute.com/fight/193200442
http://ocnnafljhy.mybrute.com/fight/193192460
http://jdgbi.mybrute.com/fight/191931637

and finally beat prosser!! man i hate that bear!
http://jdgbi.mybrute.com/fight/193197699


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


for hueristic!
http://jdgbi.mybrute.com/fight/193200442
http://ocnnafljhy.mybrute.com/fight/193192460
http://jdgbi.mybrute.com/fight/191931637

and finally beat prosser!! man i hate that bear!
http://jdgbi.mybrute.com/fight/193197699


THANKS! over 24 hours without OCN and I come back to this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ML Infamous

Crazy Long Fight..
http://ocnml-infamous.mybrute.com/fight/192793474

How do you get 306 Health and Level 7


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ML Infamous*


Crazy Long Fight..
http://ocnml-infamous.mybrute.com/fight/192793474

How do you get 306 Health and Level 7


He's Immortal! first time I've seen that!


----------



## Threefeet

My Brute blows hard atm, I haven't even won a fight in ages lol

And Slothfish keeps coming in and tarring me every day lol


----------



## ML Infamous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
He's Immortal! first time I've seen that!









Yea, I was surprised I won, I fought him just to see if I could win


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


He's Immortal! first time I've seen that!










One of my brutes has that - it's pretty rubbish =/


----------



## jpw007

I love this damn little game now.

My guy is now at Level 5, and cant be beaten when he has his shield and bone out ^_^


----------



## nafljhy

hehe.. whats his name?


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
hehe.. whats his name?









Thats just mean. Going to rain on the guys parade and beat his brute.


----------



## nafljhy

what? haha... i've used up my 3 fights for a day so not like i can use my higher level brutes to play around.. i have some lower level ones.









plus i dedicate my higher level brutes to hueristic, nitteo, and prosser.. ><


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
what? haha... i've used up my 3 fights for a day so not like i can use my higher level brutes to play around.. i have some lower level ones.









plus i dedicate my higher level brutes to hueristic, nitteo, and prosser.. ><

I feel HAPPY! Lolz, I've been slacking and my brutes are not getting XP.

Maybe I'll look for a script to fight them It's too time consumeing, I never should have made like 15 of them.


----------



## Threefeet

http://ocnthreefeet.mybrute.com/fight/214720205

YES!










Finally, after Slothfish whipping my Brute pretty much every day my boy got the better of him









Is it wrong to be proud of a fictional character?!


----------



## XiCynx

damn, this was rough... I literally was just sitting there after the match thinking... what the f**k just happened...

http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/215729279


----------



## prosser13

One of my pupils at level 7 or 8 hit a hammer blow - 101 pointer, one shot one kill


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I feel HAPPY! Lolz, I've been slacking and my brutes are not getting XP.

Maybe I'll look for a script to fight them It's too time consumeing, I never should have made like 15 of them.


haha... i have around that many too.







i've actually forgotten most of the names and i'm too lazy to goto the dojo to look them up.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I feel HAPPY! Lolz, I've been slacking and my brutes are not getting XP.

Maybe I'll look for a script to fight them It's too time consumeing, I never should have made like 15 of them.


I've got you beat. I've got around 50 or so. 35-40 of them actually give one of my brutes exp when they lvl though. Takes anywhere from an hour to a couple hours to make then all fight.

On the bright side. I have a brute who is half way through lvl14.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I've got you beat. I've gout around 50 or so. 35-40 of them actually give one of my brutes exp when they lvl though. Takes anywhere from an hour to a couple hours to make then all fight.

On the bright side. I have a brute who is half way through lvl14.




















































:laugh er:


----------



## K092084

Been debating if I want to give some of them up as a freebie. Been trying to figure out which ones don't give me experience. They are all lvl8-10. A couple newer ones are lvl 5 or so.


----------



## XiCynx

What I did was bookmarked all of mine when I was in their cellule, that way i just click, login and fight. no having to remember names.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
What I did was bookmarked all of mine when I was in their cellule, that way i just click, login and fight. no having to remember names.









I just email the links to myself. When I get new brutes I just add them to the list.


----------



## Jacka

http://ocnjacka.mybrute.com/


----------



## XiCynx

Hahaha I made a brute, and this is the outcome... sry

http://yournotgonnawin.mybrute.com/fight/216148179


----------



## Jacka

Take that!


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacka* 
Take that!

huh?


----------



## nategr8ns

this is really... weird...
I'm level 3 and I applied to the clan







.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Hahaha I made a brute, and this is the outcome... sry

http://yournotgonnawin.mybrute.com/fight/216148179


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


this is really... weird...
I'm level 3 and I applied to the clan







.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Joined last night when the servers where down :<
Just made an Inktfish and then I read this stuff (servers up now







)
that it should be OCNInktfish
http://ocninktfish.mybrute.com/
there he is.
He got a bat right of the start and kicking ass so far 


Both denied, niether has [ocn]Admin as Master.

2 slots open now.


----------



## nategr8ns

hmm... can I make him my Master?
edit: I'm not a fan of how you can start out without weapons. My character started with some good sword, but my new one (I applied with it, OCN Nstein) sucks.
another edit: not so suck, I beat a level 5. How do I post the replay?


----------



## nategr8ns

because I don't want to do a third edit:
It's 8pm eastern now and my fights haven't refreshed, so the reset is later than 6pm EST now.


----------



## repo_man

http://ocnrepo-man.mybrute.com/fight/217506817

WOW, that was close!


----------



## jpw007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
hehe.. whats his name?









Rock Lee 1990

FIGHT HIM!!!

(As long as i gain XP and i dont lose one of my 3 battles)

heheh


----------



## nategr8ns

http://ocn-nstein.mybrute.com/fight/216701654
Me crushing a level 5 as a level 2


----------



## XiCynx

I thought I was f**ked!!

http://raktivara.mybrute.com/fight/220740436

and along with that fight, I bring you this:

http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/220765190

and i had to try out hueristic: http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/220787326
Not bad for 3 level down


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


I thought I was f**ked!!

http://raktivara.mybrute.com/fight/220740436

and along with that fight, I bring you this:

http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/220765190

and i had to try out hueristic: http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/220787326
Not bad for 3 level down










Phew!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hueristic

CONGRATS *[OCN]KO092084* First in our clan to level 10!

There is one more slot left in the clan When that happens I will turn the reins of this thread over to a clanmate that is level 10 and they can start a new clan if they so desire.

Sorry about not keeping the OP updated much but As I was concerned with I am unable to do so. This is the reason When I recommend something (I.E. PCI-E1x mod, driver 182.50 testing, Fah database) I ask someone else to start the thread.

I gave it a shot with just a little game and am unable to keep up, I would hate for this to happen with a thread of importance.


----------



## ML Infamous

@nafljhy
http://ocnml-infamous.mybrute.com/fight/228034143

@Hueristic
http://ocnml-infamous.mybrute.com/fight/228020675

I died trying to kill Nitteo


----------



## JoeC

DAMN!!! 2 hits....me hitting him...him hitting the floor.

One fight this morning I hit em with 84 pts of damage and dropped em..never seen that before, anyway I thought it was cool.

I'll go back to my corner now....

http://ocnbutcher.mybrute.com/fight/229318364


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeC* 
DAMN!!! 2 hits....me hitting him...him hitting the floor.

One fight this morning I hit em with 86 pts of damage and dropped em..never seen that before, anyway I thought it was cool.

I'll go back to my corner now....

http://ocnbutcher.mybrute.com/fight/229318364

That club thing is definitely the best weapon.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ML Infamous* 
@nafljhy
http://ocnml-infamous.mybrute.com/fight/228034143

@Hueristic
http://ocnml-infamous.mybrute.com/fight/228020675

I died trying to kill Nitteo

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:

http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/229645645
















@nafljhy/@nitteo @#%#^%&%&$^%$*%^%









Check out Admin, He has been smokeing the tourney.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


That club thing is definitely the best weapon.


The hammer is better. 
I 've had one of my brutres hit with it while using brute force and did 150 damage. Also better chance of hitting with it then the club.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
The hammer is better.
I 've had one of my brutres hit with it while using brute force and did 150 damage. Also better chance of hitting with it then the club.

Yeah I hate that thing. Just watch.









Franz the one hit wonder.


----------



## ML Infamous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:

http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/229645645
















@nafljhy/@nitteo @#%#^%&%&$^%$*%^%









Check out Admin, He has been smokeing the tourney.

@Hueristic

You're a level higher than me also, I just fought you and lost, I didn't even get a hit in...

I also lost to Nitteo and (No surprise) Admin, Only got a single hit on admin


----------



## prosser13

Amg...

Prosser13 just hit level 12 and got Cry of the Damned to go with his bear


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Amg...

Prosser13 just hit level 12 and got Cry of the Damned to go with his bear




































































I wanna see that in action, want to post a link to a fight where it activates?
Preferably one where you lose! : -))


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 


























































I wanna see that in action, want to post a link to a fight where it activates?
Preferably one where you lose! : -))

Hasn't activated yet, I'll put one up tomorrow if it does


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I just got ripped huge, I leveled to level 10, but got no bonuses what-so-ever, it didn't even say anything in fight list on the right. I was expecting something good!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I just got ripped huge, I leveled to level 10, but got no bonuses what-so-ever, it didn't even say anything in fight list on the right. I was expecting something good!

Sometimes you get stat increases. And if you have alot of fights the level up scrolls down to fast to see.

I have seen blank level ups too, but I think that is a glitch but one of your stats still increase.
@Aaron_Henderson
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/238578441
@Nitteo
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/238563969

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:







:soz o:





































@Nafljhy
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/238569833


----------



## nategr8ns

This game is frustrating







.
I want a light "mmo" like this but one that actually has some skill or at least decision making involved.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
This game is frustrating







.
I want a light "mmo" like this but one that actually has some skill or at least decision making involved.

The decision is whether to waste the time to gain XP!


----------



## XiCynx

Anyone who wants to give My guy a run is welcome too!!









http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/242070705


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
Anyone who wants to give My guy a run is welcome too!!









http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/242070705

http://ocnthreefeet.mybrute.com/fight/244212335










My brute is rubbish atm lol


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I joined [OCN]Colin


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


http://ocnthreefeet.mybrute.com/fight/244212335










My brute is rubbish atm lol


Ha, it's all good, by guy was rubbish up until level 5, then he just started getting good stuff!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Ha, it's all good, by guy was rubbish up until level 5, then he just started getting good stuff!










Heh yeah it's all good, easy to say when you're standing there with the confetti falling on you lol









I know he'll get better, he's just been useless for about three levels


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Heh yeah it's all good, easy to say when you're standing there with the confetti falling on you lol










HAHA! That made me laugh so hard! xD


----------



## prosser13

http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/246921639

Pwn.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/246921639

Pwn.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Anyone who wants to give My guy a run is welcome too!!









http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/242070705



Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


HAHA! That made me laugh so hard! xD


http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/246948635

Me too! Shutout

































































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


http://ocnthreefeet.mybrute.com/fight/244212335










My brute is rubbish atm lol


http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/246928081


----------



## Inktfish

Mmmm,
finally got it right I hope.
Clicked the OCN admin link.
[OCN]Inktfishh is the name.
Note the double h
Now I got 3 brutes xd


----------



## ekser87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/246948635
Me too! Shutout


































































Man your brute is good with the shield.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Mmmm,
finally got it right I hope.
Clicked the OCN admin link.
[OCN]Inktfishh is the name.
Note the double h
Now I got 3 brutes xd


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekser87* 
Man your brute is good with the shield.























I have to second that one myself.. each time you blocked a shot my jaw dropped just a little bit farther... hahaha BUT it's ON now!









Nooooooooooooooo!!
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/251678294

Gaaaaaaaah! NITTEO!
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/251691517

I made up for it! =)
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/251695231


----------



## Hueristic

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swea ring:
Quote:



Technical maintenance


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*









:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swea ring:


I second that, and add some to it! 
:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: :swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: :swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: :swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: :swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## XiCynx

ThreeFeet - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/287838618

Hueristic - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/287845173 BLAST!

Nitteo - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/287853615 ::Jaw Drop::


----------



## Hueristic

Holy [email protected]! I had totally forgotten about this game









Been rebuilding a F250 with a buddy and lost track of my Virtual Life!









NOW stop picking on my guy!!!


----------



## XiCynx

Haha, I may be picking on him, but your guy get's the last laugh at the end of the fight!


----------



## Inktfish

http://ocninktfishh.mybrute.com/tf/30460122
***
Tournament thingie
Lvl 4 vs lvl 9


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
http://ocninktfishh.mybrute.com/tf/30460122
***
Tournament thingie
Lvl 4 vs lvl 9

Wow you almost died


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
http://ocninktfishh.mybrute.com/tf/30460122
***
Tournament thingie
Lvl 4 vs lvl 9











gigiwo must be all kinds of PO'd! :Lachen: One hit from death and you dodged every club swing!


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 









gigiwo must be all kinds of PO'd! :Lachen: One hit from death and you dodged every club swing!
















Luck is with the dumb people,
I don't wanna know my test results....


----------



## Hueristic

http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/figh...k=d320aafe9e35:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: :swearing:


----------



## nategr8ns

Link doesn't work for me Hue, but I was able to use this one off of your Cell:
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/303093371


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Link doesn't work for me Hue, but I was able to use this one off of your Cell:
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/303093371


Woops, I was soo pissed I got shut out I put the wrong linky!


----------



## XiCynx

Hooooly Shhhhh───! Haha, I would be royally pissed as well. Damn...


----------



## Threefeet

Check this guy out!

http://ocnthreefeet.mybrute.com/fight/306655136

What the...?


----------



## K092084

I would like to know why in the 13h of the tournament it put one of my brutes, who is lvl16, against jesper.nu, who is lvl91? He killed me in 1 hit.


----------



## squall325

can i still join this group although theres no OCN on my name?.. i mean i made my brute before encountering this thread


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I would like to know why in the 13h of the tournament it put one of my brutes, who is lvl16, against jesper.nu, who is lvl91? He killed me in 1 hit.


It's random.

The further you go in the tournament, the more chance you have of meeting someone high levelled.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


It's random.

The further you go in the tournament, the more chance you have of meeting someone high levelled.


Kind of ******ed if you ask me. They should have it where it does it by your lvl until you reach the high lvls of the tournament.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Kind of ******ed if you ask me. They should have it where it does it by your lvl until you reach the high lvls of the tournament.


100% agreed. If they can figure out how to display your arena matched by those that are the same level, why can't they set up the tournaments the same way?


----------



## Pao

How are you guys even getting to 13h? I think the tourneys have gotten harder and harder to do well in. The best I've done lately is 11h, but generally I get shot down well before that.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pao* 
How are you guys even getting to 13h? I think the tourneys have gotten harder and harder to do well in. The best I've done lately is 11h, but generally I get shot down well before that.

Well this brute is my best one, and has actually gotten to 19h. But I will agree it has gotten harder, haven't gotten near that since then.


----------



## Pao

ok, glad I'm not the only one noticing the increase in difficulty.

I'm only lvl 11, http://ducknweave.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pao*


ok, glad I'm not the only one noticing the increase in difficulty.

I'm only lvl 11, http://ducknweave.mybrute.com/cellule


You've got a bear and dog at least, so that good, until you met someone with hypnosis.


----------



## Hueristic

felt like picking on prosser13 with my little 8th level.


----------



## XiCynx

Damn it Huer! Your guy makes my brute like, not want to pull any weapons out!
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/309415233

I'd say I did damn good against him. Haha.
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/309416263





































http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/309417502


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I would like to know why in the 13h of the tournament it put one of my brutes, who is lvl16, against jesper.nu, who is *lvl91*? He killed me in 1 hit.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall325*


can i still join this group although theres no OCN on my name?.. i mean i made my brute before encountering this thread










you will need to create one as per the OP, but you can still hang out here and fight us all. Just not join the clan.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


It's random.

The further you go in the tournament, the more chance you have of meeting someone high levelled.


:yesir:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pao*


How are you guys even getting to 13h? I think the tourneys have gotten harder and harder to do well in. The best I've done lately is 11h, but generally I get shot down well before that.


not to sure how far I've gotten, turdburner(my farthest guy) is desert batterer. I don't think any of my others have got a title and I've had them last for quite a list.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pao*


ok, glad I'm not the only one noticing the increase in difficulty.

I'm only lvl 11, http://ducknweave.mybrute.com/cellule



Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


You've got a bear and dog at least, so that good, until you met someone with hypnosis.


OOhhh good thing I saw that after I hit prosser13 with my hypno guy! I love stealing bears!!!!! :evil:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


felt like picking on prosser13 with my little 8th level.

















Duh, I fprgot to post the link!!!
http://steamingpile.mybrute.com/fight/309395687

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Damn it Huer! Your guy makes my brute like, not want to pull any weapons out!
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/309415233


Gawd I love thief skill!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


I'd say I did damn good against him. Haha.
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/309416263


WOW! SOO close!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*






































http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/309417502


SCHWEET!!! Shut out!!!


----------



## nitteo

7h of the latest tournament:

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/tf/37638990

I call hax!


----------



## K092084

Take back what I said about the tournament being more difficult, either that or my brute just had a good day. He is now at the Hemogoblin rank.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
7h of the latest tournament:

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/tf/37638990

I call hax!

Hahaha! I give up on you! t6hat armor is just too tough for me! As you have probally seen from the last 3 out of 4 times I attacked ya!

BTW I found this hialious!

Quote:

Your Brute has crushed Hitler.
2 experience points gained.
:lchen:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Take back what I said about the tournament being more difficult, either that or my brute just had a good day. He is now at the Hemogoblin rank.

WoW, I think Troggie is the only one in the clan that has rank besides admin. You are now Elite!


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
WoW, I think Troggie is the only one in the clan that has rank besides admin. You are now Elite!









Not really, its not my OCN brute, but one of my other ones. Wish it was my OCN one, he sucks something bad.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Not really, its not my OCN brute, but one of my other ones. Wish it was my OCN one, he sucks something bad.


OHH, yeah my first one "TurdBurner" got desert batterer like in the first 3 days and hasn't gotten anything since!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


WoW, I think Troggie is the only one in the clan that has rank besides admin. You are now Elite!










Holy crap... I just now saw that. Brutes is my 10-11am project at work... and I skipped it yesterday. Must've missed out.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Holy crap... I just now saw that. Brutes is my 10-11am project at work... and I skipped it yesterday. Must've missed out.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH nosforato scaring me again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prosser13

I've had Desert Batterer on prosser13 for ages:

http://prosser13.mybrute.com/cellule

Just can't get it higher than that


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


I've had Desert Batterer on prosser13 for ages:

http://prosser13.mybrute.com/cellule

Just can't get it higher than that










Thx for reminding me! I gotta get my Hypno guy on him! I love stealing your bear!









But He always nets your doggie first







I want both!


----------



## hangemhi

[OCN]hangemhi

http://ocnhangemhi.mybrute.com


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hangemhi*


[OCN]hangemhi

http://ocnhangemhi.mybrute.com


log in and register your brute for the tourneys...


----------



## prosser13

At level 2?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hangemhi*


[OCN]hangemhi

http://ocnhangemhi.mybrute.com


SWEET! 2 Doggies at level 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You lucky @#%#@$!









Join the clan, 2 members got booted so there is room.









Added to op list.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Thx for reminding me! I gotta get my Hypno guy on him! I love stealing your bear!









But He always nets your doggie first







I want both!










With Cry of the Damned I'll scream when you steal them


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


At level 2?


why not?


----------



## K092084

Here's my top guy

http://killernova.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


With Cry of the Damned I'll scream when you steal them

























I remeber that now!!!









http://steamingpile.mybrute.com/fight/324302543
Didn't even use Hypno!







8th lev to 12th is too much I think.
http://turdburner.mybrute.com/fight/324322419
Tried my best 11th level and you spanked him too!







:swearing:
















HEY Nitteo, I killed hitler Too!














[email protected][email protected][email protected] hate Nazi's








http://turdburner.mybrute.com/fight/324335063


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Here's my top guy

http://killernova.mybrute.com/cellule


OMG! Sabotage/Impact and Thief! Does he ever lose!?!?!

Take on [ocn]Admin and drop a link.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


OMG! Sabotage/Impact and Thief! Does he ever lose!?!?!

Take on [ocn]Admin and drop a link.


Got no more fights for today. Will have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## nategr8ns

http://ocn-nstein.mybrute.com/fight/325268399
whew that was close!

edit: lol, the weapon steal move is amazing


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


http://ocn-nstein.mybrute.com/fight/325268399
whew that was close!

edit: lol, the weapon steal move is amazing


Damn i want thief so bad! I'll match your close call one in the links below. =P

Extra brute of mine, what a comeback!
http://raktivara.mybrute.com/fight/325910196

My OCN Brute, Hoooooooooooly!
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/325920098


----------



## Hueristic

can't do brutes, main system down







this one doesn't have flash (security threat). I usually don't even browse on it!Gonna miss my pr0n while the PS is out!


----------



## XiCynx

Huh? I just went to the links fine...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Huh? I just went to the links fine...










LOLZ, My main system! I'm on my HTPC.


----------



## XiCynx

o0o0o0o haha gotcha!


----------



## Threefeet

Just looked at admin's pupils, it's getting a bit crowded lol

We're going to have to start stacking them in the hills behind soon


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Just looked at admin's pupils, it's getting a bit crowded lol

We're going to have to start stacking them in the hills behind soon










LOLz, Got my main system up with a craptastic chinese 430w but had to keep the dvd and one of the hd's unplugged and when I tried to fold it went boom!

Almost to afraid to play a 2d flash on this thing! I'll scope it l8r after I do emails.


----------



## K092084

As per request of Hueristic

http://killernova.mybrute.com/fight/329219162


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


As per request of Hueristic

http://killernova.mybrute.com/fight/329219162


@!$#@[email protected][email protected]! I can't see it!

I just blew up the temp POS chinese PS! I knew I shouldn't have folded on it!


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
As per request of Hueristic

http://killernova.mybrute.com/fight/329219162

Hoooooooooooooooooly NICE!


----------



## nafljhy

wow.. thats just nuts...


----------



## nitteo

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/334891142

yeah I tried. LOL


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Hoooooooooooooooooly NICE!































@#[email protected]##@!$#@ I still can't watch it! I changed the PS and blew that one up before I got to it!
















EDIT: Hahahah I already posted that! Boy gotta love these new MEDS!


----------



## nemaca

Could someone please tell me at what lvl can i get a bear? Not pet, but bear specifically. I already got a brute with a dog and vitality, which i'll improve.

@K092084 -> At what lvl did u get your bear?

Thanks!

L.E.> I got 4 brutes so far with dogs, from 20 that i created, and none with bear/panther(wolf). All new characters, not pupils.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemaca*


Could someone please tell me at what lvl can i get a bear? Not pet, but bear specifically. I already got a brute with a dog and vitality, which i'll improve.

@K092084 -> At what lvl did u get your bear?

Thanks!

L.E.> I got 4 brutes so far with dogs, from 20 that i created, and none with bear/panther(wolf). All new characters, not pupils.


I believe I got him at about lvl 7 or 8, but your brute may not get one. It is random. Some brutes will never get a bear/panther. I have like some 40-50 brutes, only 1 has a bear and only 1 has a panther, The rest either have a dog or no pet at all. Also one of them has 2 dogs.


----------



## nemaca

Thanks!
I saw so many BS "guides" on how to get a bear... So i guess i'll stick to the dog and pray for a bear.


----------



## nemaca

LOL. As i typed here, my new brute with Cry of the Damned super fought and won a dog, it didnt even had low hp. All i wanted to see is what that super looks like and the effects (havent seen any btw, in 6 fights!).

So pets ARE random







.


----------



## XiCynx

I have to say... my brute is becoming pretty beast!

http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/352743911

http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/352750439

only get lucky once...

http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/352751660


----------



## UkGouki

well my poor brute has done nowt but lose the last few weeks









http://ocnukgouki.mybrute.com


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
well my poor brute has done nowt but lose the last few weeks









http://ocnukgouki.mybrute.com

My guys got you beat on the sucking it up scale:
http://ocnko092084.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
My guys got you beat on the sucking it up scale:
http://ocnko092084.mybrute.com/cellule

Ouch... even with full strength/agility and some decent weapons... higher levels must be rough!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
My guys got you beat on the sucking it up scale:
http://ocnko092084.mybrute.com/cellule














































Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
Ouch... even with full strength/agility and some decent weapons... higher levels must be rough!


----------



## XiCynx

Well I must say now, I want some people to attempt to beat my brute. I don't think you can do it anymore huer!!

[OCN]Blade


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
Well I must say now, I want some people to attempt to beat my brute. I don't think you can do it anymore huer!!

[OCN]Blade

http://ocnwannabe.mybrute.com/fight/363719485

And found this one...

http://foldfold4.mybrute.com/fight/363854977


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


http://ocnwannabe.mybrute.com/fight/363719485

And found this one...

http://foldfold4.mybrute.com/fight/363854977


ohh damn... that makes me a sad panda...








IT WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN THOUGH! I'll assure it!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


http://foldfold4.mybrute.com/fight/363854977



Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


IT WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN THOUGH! I'll assure it!










http://foldfold4.mybrute.com/fight/378852847


----------



## kwudude

I'm [OCN]KWU


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


http://foldfold4.mybrute.com/fight/378852847










Fffffffffffffffffffffffffffff**** that whip!





































But it's all good cause that's not even your OCN brute so I think of it as not counting









Cause it seems you had left this one out









http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/378810924


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Fffffffffffffffffffffffffffff**** that whip!





































But it's all good cause that's not even your OCN brute so I think of it as not counting









Cause it seems you had left this one out









http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/378810924


LOL...I don't recall that fight at all...









My other guy lost to you too hehe...

http://woc.mybrute.com/fight/378773620


----------



## XiCynx

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzomg!!

http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/381739816 Seriously? T_T


----------



## Hueristic

Still don't have my main system up but I did finally get the PS packaged and ready for shipping! Also finished modding a AT ps to a ATX just have to rework the case and take some pics to show u guys how to do it and I'll be running and getting XP again! I must be way behind!


----------



## XiCynx

Nah, we've finally just caught up basically.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


But it's all good cause that's not even your OCN brute so I think of it as not counting










http://ocnwannabe.mybrute.com/fight/384574199


----------



## elcaptain1027

[OCN]PoopSandwich reporting for duty, sirs.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
Nah, we've finally just caught up basically.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
http://ocnwannabe.mybrute.com/fight/384574199










Quote:


Originally Posted by *elcaptain1027* 
[OCN]*PoopSandwich* reporting for duty, sirs.


----------



## ekser87

LOL! Your brute is tough †Blade†!!!












































http://mushmushi.mybrute.com/fight/388478940

My lvl13 brute with good weapons didn't do a thing.
Gonna fight your brute again tomorrow...


----------



## XiCynx

Haha, [OCN]Blade has finally made it his farthest in the tournament! w00t! Still not enough for a ranking, but soon I hope.

He made it to:
4h
4h30
5h
5h30
6h
7h! - But then I was sadly beaten







http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/tf/50213456

I love when this happens though - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/392760973


----------



## prosser13

My brute made it to 13h today, but still isn't past the Desert Batterer title


----------



## XiCynx

Man I wish I had a bear!


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
My brute made it to 13h today, but still isn't past the Desert Batterer title









I felt like picking on you.
http://nova-smasher.mybrute.com/fight/394325000

Never seen so much blocking in one fight.


----------



## prosser13

Damn, so close


----------



## Hueristic

Well I finally got my main system ghetto'd together and did my fights (random).

And look what I get Welcomed back with!!!!
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/figh...k=806aa3652b17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I felt like picking on you.
http://nova-smasher.mybrute.com/fight/394325000

Never seen so much blocking in one fight.










Didn't know you could use multiple cry's!


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*









Well I finally got my main system ghetto'd together and did my fights (random).

And look what I get Welcomed back with!!!!
*http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/395187877*


Hahahahaha, if your luck could get any worse, it'd have to be your brute accidentally getting deleted! xD Ha to fix your fight link though, didn't seem to work.


----------



## franz

If any of you get brave, challenge this level 12 brute. Not one of mine, but here is the spoiler.

He has 300+ HP.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


If any of you get brave, challenge this level 12 brute. Not one of mine, but here is the spoiler.

He has 300+ HP.


Technical maintenance


----------



## XiCynx

1! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/398772489

2! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/398777250

3! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/398788698

It's all over!







*Ding Ding Ding*


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
1! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/398772489

2! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/398777250

3! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/398788698

It's all over!







*Ding Ding Ding*























OUCH !!!









Well done...For Now...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


1! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/398772489

2! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/398777250

3! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/398788698

It's all over!







*Ding Ding Ding*










































































:kungfu :

http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/399150128


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 

















































:kungfu :

http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/399150128































Formidable battle, that mace you have seems to really help you out there.
I'm hoping I'll get something good at the epic level 10!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
OUCH !!!









Well done...For Now...









http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/399254329
























































:s ozo:


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/399254329
























































:s ozo:











































































I wasn't expecting that bro...I hate fighting you, you freakin weapon thief...


----------



## Hueristic

Guess I needs some new skillz!


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Blade

Hueristic

Dammit


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


Hueristic



























































:ku ngfu:

I'm takeing my brute and going home!!!


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


























































:ku ngfu:

I'm takeing my brute and going home!!!










OH Man! how did you lose that hueristic?!


----------



## XiCynx

I decided to pick on someone different this time. - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/401258185


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


Dammit


That was a fluke...


----------



## XiCynx

Zoooooooooooomg! http://brutal-neron.mybrute.com/fight/402136620
Level 9 vs 112!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
Zoooooooooooomg! http://brutal-neron.mybrute.com/fight/402136620
Level 9 vs 112!











392 then a 340...That's just insane...


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 









392 then a 340...That's just insane...

+ 28,000 pupils....HAX!

I thought my lvl 12 vs 66 was unfair. LOL

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/tf/50966486


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


OH Man! how did you lose that hueristic?!










That's nothing! I almost lost to knitelife and he hasn't played since level 4! I didn't notice his level was just looking for new blood!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


I decided to pick on someone different this time. - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/401258185


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


+ 28,000 pupils....HAX!

I thought my lvl 12 vs 66 was unfair. LOL

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/tf/50966486


Brutes haven't got good memories.












































Hey where you Been! BRB

*EDIT: Now I remeber why I don't attack you anymore!!!
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/404447889


----------



## nafljhy




----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 









O, You Like That!?!







Well then you'll love this!








http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/404620913








































































Picking one the youngins








http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/404630404


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Picking one the youngins








http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/404630404









I hit level 10! Paybacks a beeeeeeep!









http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/404646733


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
I hit level 10! Paybacks a beeeeeeep!









http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/404646733



















































:lach en:

Got too big for my britches!








http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/404649083


----------



## XiCynx

ouch...


----------



## wannabe_OC

All I'm going to say is holy #$%#$%#%$ Blade that "impact" skill is insane...


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


All I'm going to say is holy #$%#$%#%$ Blade that "impact" skill is insane...










I'm gonna try to take on admin now! =D
I also have a special brute in the making, i'll release her after she gets to level 9. That should be tomorrow. =) She's not OCN, but should still make good fun!


----------



## prosser13

http://prosser13.mybrute.com/cellule

New rank!


----------



## WannaBeNoob

this fight was absolute bull!!!!! http://ocnwannabenoob.mybrute.com/fight/406563995

I mean common, he only did 5 dmg to me himself. Anyone else think that's a bull fight?


----------



## Inktfish

Teehee


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
http://prosser13.mybrute.com/cellule

New rank!

















I was staring at your level for 5 minutes trying to figure out what new skill you got! I need coffee............







(Ok just took me 2 edits to get







uh: to







!!!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob* 
this fight was absolute bull!!!!! http://ocnwannabenoob.mybrute.com/fight/406563995

I mean common, he only did 5 dmg to me himself. Anyone else think that's a bull fight?

Yep, He's tough. I tried to steal his Wolfie but sometimes that damn net comes out before the hypno.









http://steamingpile.mybrute.com/fight/407347352


----------



## XiCynx

I applied to the OCN clan about... 1 month ago and the request is still pending.
There are 2 slots open so I was wondering if I could get accepted?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


I applied to the OCN clan about... 1 month ago and the request is still pending.
There are 2 slots open so I was wondering if I could get accepted?


Those 2 slots keep getting filled and booted, Seems peops are signing up without following the rules. Didn't you mess up and not make yourself a pupil of Admin? If so then you can't get in the clan.


----------



## XiCynx

actually it says that I'm not a pupil of anyone at all. Which is odd... so i guess that wouldn't matter then would it?


----------



## XiCynx

Dang, it was close, but his strength was toooo much! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/409593919

Again, very close, but that bear has so much dang HP! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/409599326

At least I finished it on a good note







- http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/409596271

And with all of that I bring my secret brute out for you all to have fun with! - http://melodyrose.mybrute.com/fight/409610609


----------



## Hueristic

http://hueristic.mybrute.com/fight/409636458

ADmin's got alot of green! Someone needs to drop him down a peg! Nitteo? Prosser13?
http://ocnadmin.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## Inktfish

http://inktfish.mybrute.com/fight/410324339
That is a really nice fight


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
http://inktfish.mybrute.com/fight/410324339
That is a really nice fight 











damn straight! I had no clue who was gonna win! Phew I love Thief!

HEY Nitteo, Does this count as a win for me!








http://turdburner.mybrute.com/fight/412445667
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/412512928

@[ocn]wannabe














!!!!
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/413123567

@[OCN]nafljhy















http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/412653659


----------



## Hueristic

PROPS to whoever kills this <edited>!!!!!!!!!









http://lichelord.mybrute.com/fight/413155597

Mohahahaha, broke out my Hypno guy!
http://steamingpile.mybrute.com/fight/413178409


----------



## Inktfish

Haha nice


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
PROPS to whoever kills this <edited>!!!!!!!!!









http://lichelord.mybrute.com/fight/413155597

Mohahahaha, broke out my Hypno guy!
http://steamingpile.mybrute.com/fight/413178409









Shes a pain in the a$$ for sure but this is for you bro...









http://fold333333.mybrute.com/fight/424442481


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Shes a pain in the a$$ for sure but this is for you bro...









http://fold333333.mybrute.com/fight/424442481












































:l achen:

She threw away her STONE HAMMER!






























Nice Job Br0!!!


----------



## Hueristic

HEY *Blade*, Instead of Keeping on trying to join the clan you cannot enter why don't you start a new one? Say like [OCN]Backup or some such thing?


----------



## Hueristic

TRIPLE POST!!!!

So THIS is how may *B-Day* is going!








I should be out getting drunk right now!!!!

Code:


Code:


[OCN]Blade has flattened your Brute.
1 experience point gained..
[OCN]Wannabe has flattened your Brute.
1 experience point gained..
[OCN]slothfish has flattened your Brute.
1 experience point gained..


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


TRIPLE POST!!!!

So THIS is how may *B-Day* is going!








I should be out getting drunk right now!!!!

Code:


Code:


[OCN]Blade has flattened your Brute.
1 experience point gained..
[OCN]Wannabe has flattened your Brute.
1 experience point gained..
[OCN]slothfish has flattened your Brute.
1 experience point gained..


Happy B-Day bud...









Karma got you !!!

I beat that chik for you and you attacked me!!! What's up with that...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Happy B-Day bud...









Karma got you !!!

I beat that chik for you and you attacked me!!! What's up with that...


----------



## prosser13

Level 14 and another dog


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Level 14 and another dog









LOLZ It seems like all my guys that leveled last time got dogs! And they all got daggers one week? Wonder if the code is AFU?


----------



## XiCynx

Couldn't tell you that, but what I do know is that you can still put up a good fight!
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/426986317

Likewise for Nitteo as well... haven't seen him around lately though.
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/426993912


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
Couldn't tell you that, but what I do know is that you can still put up a good fight!
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/426986317

Likewise for Nitteo as well... haven't seen him around lately though.
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/426993912

MAN! that Impact/Sabotage combo kiks serious butt! If you get thief you will be the weapon master RULER!


----------



## Inktfish

My idea of "cheating" failed :<
Now I have to outrank you guys by just playing : @


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
My idea of "cheating" failed :<
Now I have to outrank you guys by just playing : @
































It doesn't take long to catch up, level 10 seems to be the equilibrium point (Is that the right word), If you play ever match whether you win all or none or anywhere in between I think at level 10 your characters will meet Do to the doubling exp requirements.

Plus I know I have only fought mine a few days out of the last month so level 10 is a good place to hang.


----------



## XiCynx

indeed, I just checked my brute(s) and they are both just about halfway into level 10 and level 9. So I still have a good 30 battles or more before I even hit level 11. The only way to level higher is to "cheat" the systems peer dealio by resetting your IP address over and over.


----------



## nitteo

This ones for Blade!

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/432646255

Man your Brute is TOUGH!


----------



## XiCynx

Ohh damn, that was close! I need to get me like... 5-6 pupils that play all the time, so i can get to your level faster. =)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


This ones for Blade!

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/fight/432646255







I can't compete with you guys!









Man your Brute is TOUGH!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Ohh damn, that was close! I need to get me like... 5-6 pupils that play all the time, so i can get to your level faster. =)


Man I remebr when you were saying how weak your guy is! Now he's Beast! Imagine if he gets armor or thief!

Nitteo, I like that Survival thing!


----------



## XiCynx

Yea haha, he was like maaad weak! But then over the course of like 3 levels he got shield(which helps non-the-less), and then impact to go with that, and just this last level I got sabotage! It's like just adding topping to the cake.







I'm hoping to get either Hammer or thief next, but armor doesn't hurt either, but i'm not "wanting it". Hehe


----------



## prosser13

http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/433274308


----------



## XiCynx

stoopid! BEAR!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


http://prosser13.mybrute.com/fight/433274308











Hahahahaha! after that I bet he's wishing for Hypno or cry of the damned!









You got a stinking Zoo Prosser! Hope you yet the Wolfie next!


----------



## franz

My zoo vs Prosser's zoo.

Results.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
My zoo vs Prosser's zoo.

Results.









APPLAUD!!!!!!! Nice JOB!!!! First time I've seem the CRY only effect one pet!

I hope you didn't make Proccy mad!:saint:


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
APPLAUD!!!!!!! Nice JOB!!!! First time I've seem the CRY only effect one pet!

I hope you didn't make Proccy mad!:saint:









Thanks. BTW I saw that you challenged OCNfranz. I laughed after you stole my staff and I just beat you up bare handed.









I thought it was a good fight. Basically I took out his bear with net and he took out my wolf with cry. From there its basically a draw. I was lucky enough to grab my club and do some major damage. I bet if we were to do it again he would beat me 2 out of 3 times.


----------



## Inktfish

Bears are overpowered.
Stone hammer, 85 damage.
It was still alive...
(Insert swear word)
Bears always kill me :<


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Bears are overpowered.
Stone hammer, 85 damage.
It was still alive...
(Insert swear word)
Bears always kill me :<

Stone hammer is overpowered... my OCNfranz brute only has 68 HP and will almost always die with one hit.








Hammers always kill me.

Especially annoying when the wielder also has a shield and armor. I mean really? Really? That really grinds my gears.


----------



## Inktfish

I'm an Ex WoW gamer.
Everything which beats me is overpowered!

BTW!
When you guys "level" do you guys always pick on least hitpoints followed by least amount of agility or what kind of selecting method ya have?


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


I'm an Ex WoW gamer.
Everything which beats me is overpowered!

BTW!
When you guys "level" do you guys always pick on least hitpoints followed by least amount of agility or what kind of selecting method ya have?


Lol yeah I call hax and such.

I have three builds and I definitely "select" my targets. I dont go through 4 pages of brutes to find a weakling, but out of the 6 or whatever choices I will pick one I think I can beat.

For example:

*My Lola616 Brute:* She has alot of pets, so I pick on high HP targets. The higher the better. High HP targets generally have few other perks, so they are good targets for high damage multi attack builds.

*My Buhbay Brute:* Low strength decent HP and a shield. I usually try to find a similar match with the lowest strength. With the shield I can usually beat higher HP builds, unless they have a shield or armor.

*My OCNfranz Brute:* Low HP, but decent Strength and 2 dogs. I will find a low HP mid Strength target.

There are very few uber Brutes out there. Generally if they are strong in one category they are weak in another. If you are trying to win more fights than you lose you definitely need to find your strengths.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Thanks. BTW I saw that you challenged OCNfranz. I laughed after you stole my staff and I just beat you up bare handed.




































































I was hopeing it would scroll down before you saw it!!!!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


I'm an Ex WoW gamer.
Everything which beats me is overpowered!













































:l achen:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Lol yeah I call hax and such.

I have three builds and I definitely "select" my targets. I dont go through 4 pages of brutes to find a weakling, but out of the 6 or whatever choices I will pick one I think I can beat.

There are very few uber Brutes out there. Generally if they are strong in one category they are weak in another. If you are trying to win more fights than you lose you definitely need to find your strengths.








































Some easy targets.
Jixx sevenseven jinx jinx2 jinx3
pearl-pearl (But he leveled and is no longer on my easy win list!)








OCNNitteo OCNProccer13 OCNFranz OCNHueristic OCNBlade rotf


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Some easy targets.
OCNNitteo OCNProccer13 OCNFranz OCNHueristic OCNBlade


Lies! All LIES!

I usually go for target that have a lower Strength and have a higher agility. Most of the time they don't dodge my attacks cause I think my agility is just as high. But if they have hurculean strength I stay away from them most the time.

Here was a close battle between me and Wannabe - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/437015513


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†*
But if they have hurculean strength I stay away from them most the time.

Lies! ALL LIES!

You seemed quite fond of my guy there for a while, his Hurculean strength didn't seem to put you off giving him a pasting every single day lol

Man my Brute is crap...


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Stone hammer is overpowered... my OCNfranz brute only has 68 HP and will almost always die with one hit.








Hammers always kill me.

Especially annoying when the wielder also has a shield and armor. I mean really? Really? That really grinds my gears.

















no i find the Hax Axe what i call it overpowered 120HP in 1 hit ive seen some higher level fights where they use it and 1 hit takes out 250HP like ***

anyway my brute is getting slightly better not losing every fight now i win about 2 out of 3 a day









http://ocnukgouki.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## Hueristic

I usually pick whichever brute has the most stats, cause I figure if it's in the stats it's not in specials or animals.


----------



## nitteo

I just avoid brutes with bears.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I just avoid brutes with bears.


I look for brutes with beer!

BTW I was half way through typing this when I had a bhrown out and a reboot and FF with Greasemonkey plug in saved the text and my spot!

I'll be putting a screeny in the rave section!

Actaully I won't







there's no screenie in mem!







stupid kybd! I have to hit function key for prtscrn for some dumb ars reason and the key is sticky.


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I look for brutes with beer!

BTW I was half way through typing this when I had a bhrown out and a reboot and FF with Greasemonkey plug in saved the text and my spot!

I'll be putting a screeny in the rave section!

Actaully I won't







there's no screenie in mem!







stupid kybd! I have to hit function key for prtscrn for some dumb ars reason and the key is sticky.










odd...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


odd...










Yes, I am!
















Quote:



Your Brute has survived to [OCN]Blade.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I just avoid brutes with bears.


Lola vs Bear part 2

Results.


----------



## Inktfish

Nice fight,
I hate a bear or to many pets!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Nice fight,
I hate a bear or to many pets!


 Pets can rule, But hypno and cry of the damned can cancel them out. Especially If you guy hypno's them before an attack goes off. If you steaql 3 animals then you just made a 6 level swap!


----------



## franz

This brute sounds familiar.....like I know him from somewhere....









http://ocnfranz.mybrute.com/fight/439711578


----------



## Inktfish

Isn't that dude on this page?

Edit:
http://ocninktfishh.mybrute.com/fight/443543451
159 hitpoints at lvl 9 T_T


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


This brute sounds familiar.....like I know him from somewhere....









http://ocnfranz.mybrute.com/fight/439711578







































http://logsplitter.mybrute.com/fight...k=126ea183840a


----------



## Inktfish

Why did you try to beat him with a lvl 9? o.o
On second thought nvm, after thinking I was gonna get him with one of my chars which should be 10 by now.... : p
68 HP...stone hammer... one hit....heheheheheh


----------



## Hueristic

http://www.gamertoolz.com/mybrute/mybrutemanager/


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Why did you try to beat him with a lvl 9? o.o
On second thought nvm, after thinking I was gonna get him with one of my chars which should be 10 by now.... : p
68 HP...stone hammer... one hit....heheheheheh


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


http://www.gamertoolz.com/mybrute/mybrutemanager/


*** my brute hax? for some reason my firefox and security system wont allow me to add any of those links so ill pass but what does it do?

does it turn your brutes into bots where you dont even have to manually fight everday anymore etc..?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


*** my brute hax? for some reason my firefox and security system wont allow me to add any of those links so ill pass but what does it do?

does it turn your brutes into bots where you dont even have to manually fight everday anymore etc..?


No, it gives you some management and does the multiple click thing to bypass fights and auto adds you to tourneys and some other time saving stuff. But you still have to click the button to fight.

Also it will show you the skills of the opponent your thinking about fighting.


----------



## UkGouki

oh sounds cool looks like im gonna have to update to firefox 3 and lower my security settings if i was to give it a try i heard theres a hax to get pupils too :-/


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
oh sounds cool looks like im gonna have to update to firefox 3 and lower my security settings if i was to give it a try i heard theres a hax to get pupils too :-/

Tons of scripts to add pupils with proxies, But if you use them don't be surprised when no one will fight you.


----------



## XiCynx

[OCN]Blade goes to level 11!
Strength improved. Bonus: hachet

Yaaaayy







Nothing special, but better than nothing at all.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


[OCN]Blade goes to level 11!
Strength improved. Bonus: hachet

Yaaaayy







Nothing special, but better than nothing at all.










@#%[email protected]#%#@% my 2 guys that leveled up yesterday got hatchets! Something weird going on, I guess the date may have something to do with weapons? Last week they all got dogs on the same day.


----------



## Inktfish

http://brutetools.netii.net/english/inventaire.php
You should be able to discover whats what with the graphics.
The items/pets/weapons have nothing to do with days


----------



## Inktfish

This fight is good enough to cause a double post.
http://ocninktfish.mybrute.com/fight/453066644
Someone got, stowned!
Stone hammer, owned


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
http://brutetools.netii.net/english/inventaire.php
You should be able to discover whats what with the graphics.
The items/pets/weapons have nothing to do with days









Oh joy I get to wait until lvl 98 to get a wolf...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


This fight is good enough to cause a double post.
http://ocninktfish.mybrute.com/fight/453066644
Someone got, stowned!
Stone hammer, owned













































:l achen:
















UBER WHAT?!?!?! LMAO!


----------



## Inktfish

16
4
21
....
Leeroooy jeeenkiiiins punch
82


----------



## Jason4i7

Im in. [OCN]Jason4i7


----------



## XiCynx

Catch up! Were not gonna attack you till you come within 2 levels of us!


----------



## nitteo

http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/cellule

Level 14! and all I got was some more endurance and a Knife! [email protected]##%!%$#@

I think I'm done.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


http://ocnnitteo.mybrute.com/cellule

Level 14! and all I got was some more endurance and a Knife! [email protected]##%!%$#@

I think I'm done.


I called it quits the other day when I hit level 13 and got nothing! Yes!


----------



## Inktfish

http://ocninktfish.mybrute.com/fight/462447287 98
http://ocninktfish.mybrute.com/fight/462460046 Both a one hit kill









BTW, Nitteo and Mr. Hendorson.
With the tool(link) mentioned earlier you can already view what you will receive when.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


http://ocninktfish.mybrute.com/fight/462447287 98
http://ocninktfish.mybrute.com/fight/462460046 Both a one hit kill









BTW, Nitteo and Mr. Hendorson.
With the tool(link) mentioned earlier you can already view what you will receive when. 










I don't get anything good until, like, level 23.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


http://ocninktfish.mybrute.com/fight/462447287 98
http://ocninktfish.mybrute.com/fight/462460046 Both a one hit kill









BTW, Nitteo and Mr. Hendorson.
With the tool(link) mentioned earlier you can already view what you will receive when. 










Wher'st thou linky my friend?

It took FOREVER to get to 14.


----------



## K092084

Same thing happened with one of my brutes. Get lvl19 and what to I get, endurance improved, by like 2 points. What a waste.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Same thing happened with one of my brutes. Get lvl19 and what to I get, endurance improved, by like 2 points. What a waste.

Yeah, I quit.


----------



## Hueristic

It was a fun diversion for awhile. I really don't even bother anymore unless someone wacks me, then I try to hit them back.


----------



## Threefeet

Wow the enthusiasm died lol


----------



## Hueristic

3 months for a flash game you just click and watch is pretty good.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
3 months for a flash game you just click and watch is pretty good.

Very true









I relied on this thread to remind me to go play


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Very true









I relied on this thread to remind me to go play

Sorry, Here's a reminder!






















http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/464115650

OH and I see you Ronin!
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/462688919


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Sorry, Here's a reminder!






















http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/464115650


Gee thanks, you're very kind









Here's a gentle reminder from my other Brute though









http://lambchoppp.mybrute.com/fight/464378933

*EDIT :: and Threefeet's revenge!*

http://ocnthreefeet.mybrute.com/fight/464384417


----------



## JoeC

HEH, I still play evey morning with my first sip of coffee..


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Gee thanks, you're very kind









Here's a gentle reminder from my other Brute though









http://lambchoppp.mybrute.com/fight/464378933

*EDIT :: and Threefeet's revenge!*

http://ocnthreefeet.mybrute.com/fight/464384417


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


















































I actually punched the air when I won that one, [OCN]Threefeet loses to virtually everyone!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*











I actually punched the air when I won that one, [OCN]Threefeet loses to virtually everyone!


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeC* 
HEH, I still play evey morning with my first sip of coffee..

Something along those lines.


----------



## XiCynx

Here is a pretty big feat for me!







3 Level difference

http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/466914866


----------



## Jacka

Got level 10 earlier on today.


----------



## XiCynx

Whats your brutes name?


----------



## Jacka

http://ocnjacka.mybrute.com/cellule

[OCN]Jacka


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Whats your brutes name?


Don't tell him Jacka!

EDIT:: damn too late.

Except a visit from [OCN]Blade every day... lol


----------



## XiCynx




----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Don't tell him Jacka!

EDIT:: damn too late.

Except a visit from [OCN]Blade every day... lol













































:y essir:


----------



## Hueristic

Some Cream Puffs for you guys
bdizzle(10)
False(9)


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
http://brutetools.netii.net/english/inventaire.php
You should be able to discover whats what with the graphics.
The items/pets/weapons have nothing to do with days









ill finally have a pet at level 50 thats a dog at level 129 ill get a bear lol so only a few years of fighting to go cause there aint no way im gonna get 100000+ pupils i got 3 lmao


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
ill finally have a pet at level 50 thats a dog at level 129 ill get a bear lol so only a few years of fighting to go cause there aint no way im gonna get 100000+ pupils i got 3 lmao


----------



## UkGouki

one of my brutes gets a bear at level 25 why is it some get a bear @ level 1 as there 1st pet/weapon its so bloody unfair


----------



## Inktfish

Its randomized, that IS fair.
I have one with a wolf at lvl 5 and impact at lvl 11 or something....mauhahahahaha

OCNKirby! YEAH BABY
(I'm still faithfull to my old brutes though)


----------



## franz

Mybrute Lola616 hit Level 14 today. I got a Lance and more Strength.

Lola616 pitches a no hitter.


----------



## XiCynx

Jacka! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/488332442

Threefeet! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/488333555

HUUUUUUERISTIC! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/488334610


----------



## Inktfish

http://ocnkirby.mybrute.com/fight/489820101
Look what monster I created.....
mauahahhahahahahah


----------



## XiCynx

Hmm... damn, already at level 6... I'm kind of scared.. >.>


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Jacka! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/488332442

Threefeet! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/488333555

HUUUUUUERISTIC! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/488334610

















:thumbs:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


http://ocnkirby.mybrute.com/fight/489820101
Look what monster I created.....
mauahahhahahahahah


I tried my hypno guy on her and the wolfie spanked me before my gy got a breath!







Hope she gets a bear, that would rock!


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Hmm... damn, already at level 6... I'm kind of scared.. >.>


You better be....
else wolf goes OMNOMNOMNOM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I tried my hypno guy on her and the wolfie spanked me before my gy got a breath!







Hope she gets a bear, that would rock!


Can't have bear and wolf :<
So no bear for Kirby
I hope for high agility and she already has the weapons who have the "extra hit on hit chance" thing going on ya know.
^^


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Threefeet! - http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/488333555


lol you've been whipping me nearly every day and now you decide to start posting the fights? [OCN]Threefeet is about as dangerous as swine flu (the elderly and infirm should watch out







).

I've got another Brute who's doing pretty well though. Someone made two students under me and adandoned them so after a few weeks I took one over. Does anyone know how to password a Brute? The original creator hasn't touched it since it was created. I've tried checking all available links and no joy, plus I also tried using the password change URL from the Threefeet Brute.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
lol you've been whipping me nearly every day and now you decide to start posting the fights? [OCN]Threefeet is about as dangerous as swine flu (the elderly and infirm should watch out







).

I've got another Brute who's doing pretty well though. Someone made two students under me and adandoned them so after a few weeks I took one over. Does anyone know how to password a Brute? The original creator hasn't touched it since it was created. I've tried checking all available links and no joy, plus I also tried using the password change URL from the Threefeet Brute.

some you cant password there the brutes that the site marked for deletion but as you started fighting with it or them they keep going


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


lol you've been whipping me nearly every day and now you decide to start posting the fights? [OCN]Threefeet is about as dangerous as swine flu (the elderly and infirm should watch out







).


I wasn't gonna mention it but since you did







I tried a script that chooses weak brutes to fight and your keeps popping up!























sorry man just had to sy.









I haven't had time to train mine in a few days.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


some you cant password there the brutes that the site marked for deletion but as you started fighting with it or them they keep going










Ah I see, glad he didn't get deleted then









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I wasn't gonna mention it but since you did







I tried a script that chooses weak brutes to fight and your keeps popping up!























sorry man just had to sy.









I haven't had time to train mine in a few days.










Sounds like your script is broken to me...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Ah I see, glad he didn't get deleted then









Sounds like your script is broken to me...










I posted it a week or so back. Check it out, It shows you alot of info.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I posted it a week or so back. Check it out, It shows you alot of info.


Cool I'll suss it out later, thanks


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Cool I'll suss it out later, thanks










I think I figured out why it was popping your guy up alot. It seems it checks to see what you have typed and adds them to your enemy list and then uses some criteria to recommend the fight or not. Probably over 50% chance of a win or some such thing.


----------



## Inktfish

lolwut?
xd

hueristic
why no on ogame: <
and OCNkirby will kick your ass once.....
hehehehhehe


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


lolwut?
xd

hueristic
why no on ogame: <
and OCNkirby will kick your ass once.....
hehehehhehe


No time







Decided to stay in vaca mode until I get somethings straightened out. That is a game you can lose 6 months on before you wake up.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I think I figured out why it was popping your guy up alot. It seems it checks to see what you have typed and adds them to your enemy list and then uses some criteria to recommend the fight or not. Probably over 50% chance of a win or some such thing.


More like 85%, methinks. He blows pretty hard lol


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
More like 85%, methinks. He blows pretty hard lol












































:rolleye s:


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

http://beatrixi.mybrute.com/fight/506005769










Two levels below you hueristic.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


No time







Decided to stay in vaca mode until I get somethings straightened out. That is a game you can lose 6 months on before you wake up.










Yeap, awesome isn't it








Bored holidays are now totally addicted useless holidays.
xd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


http://beatrixi.mybrute.com/fight/506005769










Two levels below you hueristic.










http://ocnkirby.mybrute.com/fight/506061358
3 levels below you mate.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
http://brutetools.netii.net/english/inventaire.php
You should be able to discover whats what with the graphics.
The items/pets/weapons have nothing to do with days









WHOA WHAT IS THAT?!

I can predict precisely what skills I'll get before I get them?

Oh my, there are a ton of evil tools on that site.

Quote:

http://ocnkirby.mybrute.com/fight/506061358
3 levels below you mate.








Stupid game


----------



## prosser13

Bring on level 17 - I get a club!


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


WHOA WHAT IS THAT?!

I can predict precisely what skills I'll get before I get them?

Oh my, there are a ton of evil tools on that site.


Yeap, it seems that everything is based on the name(randomgenerated at start), and then it doesn't do any random stuff at all.

Stupid game[/QUOTE]
Indeed, you took off way to much of my health.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Bring on level 17 - I get a club!


Cheats.... O.O


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


http://beatrixi.mybrute.com/fight/506005769










Two levels below you hueristic.























































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Yeap, awesome isn't it








Bored holidays are now totally addicted useless holidays.
xd


 I just posted in that thread, I don't even have time to hit the fight button on my brutes, Well I would if It was more important than reading and posting on this forum (which it's not







.

Quote:



http://ocnkirby.mybrute.com/fight/506061358
3 levels below you mate.





























































THX for picking up my slack Mate!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Bring on level 17 - I get a club!


You don't need no stinking weapons!!!


----------



## UkGouki

anybody else having probs with the brute server its been down close to 16 hours for me i just get the error page


----------



## XiCynx

Yea same for me.


----------



## Hueristic

Works fine for me.

LOLz, J/k!


----------



## franz

Its been down for me too. I haven't been able to fight since yesterday, or about 20 hours.

I think Hueristic has a direct line to their servers, so he can play whenever he wants.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Works fine for me.

LOLz, J/k!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Its been down for me too. I haven't been able to fight since yesterday, or about 20 hours.

I think Hueristic has a direct line to their servers, so he can play whenever he wants.


----------



## franz

If they dont get the servers up soon. I am going to have to go on a rampage and do some LARP Brutes.

Lol Hueristic. I totally missed your hidden text. _Goes to make more coffee._


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
If they dont get the servers up soon. I am going to have to go on a rampage and do some LARP Brutes.

Lol Hueristic. I totally missed your hidden text. _Goes to make more coffee._











I'll see if I can call you l8r and fill you in on the PS fiasco.


----------



## Inktfish

Servers up NP.








(yesterday fail yes)
Kirby on lvl 7.
Closer, closer AND BURN!


----------



## Hueristic

*[OCN]Jason4i7* Does not meet requirements in OP and has been denied.

LOL the last slot has been denied like 15 times. If I had the energy I'd post those that left the clan to start their own.

Pretty please will someone take this thread over for me :begging:


----------



## UkGouki

im just happy its back up and working again my main brute got level 16 today!! my ocn brute is about 10 fights from level 15 i think


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


*[OCN]Jason4i7* Does not meet requirements in OP and has been denied.

LOL the last slot has been denied like 15 times. If I had the energy I'd post those that left the clan to start their own.

Pretty please will someone take this thread over for me :begging:


Never!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Never!

I'm in a hell of my own makeing!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I'm in a hell of my own makeing!





































You deserve it!

http://ocnthreefeet.mybrute.com/fight/517086440










If I didn't have Lambchoppp to satisfy my revenge I'd probably just quit lol

EDIT :: and that he does in spades, btw









http://lambchoppp.mybrute.com/fight/517077163

http://lambchoppp.mybrute.com/fight/517075272


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
You deserve it!

http://ocnthreefeet.mybrute.com/fight/517086440










If I didn't have Lambchoppp to satisfy my revenge I'd probably just quit lol

EDIT :: and that he does in spades, btw









http://lambchoppp.mybrute.com/fight/517077163

http://lambchoppp.mybrute.com/fight/517075272


----------



## kaivorth

Undefeated so far. Level 3 lol
http://ocnpinkpony.mybrute.com

Pretty sure I won't be after posting this -.-'


----------



## XiCynx

Done. Haha, you just got beat by some-f.a.g.g.o.t. xD

http://tinyurl.com/m5smg8

I swear it was as easy as 1, 2, 3!









It's okay, I'm level 6 and I still beat a level 9

http://tinyurl.com/nf64ab

Aaaand this one to give me extra thick skin









http://tinyurl.com/nsb54u


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Done. Haha, you just got beat by some-f.a.g.g.o.t. xD

http://tinyurl.com/m5smg8

I swear it was as easy as 1, 2, 3!









It's okay, I'm level 6 and I still beat a level 9

http://tinyurl.com/nf64ab











Knew it. Least it was from someone twice my level =D
Haven't lost to anyone at my level yet.
And that Hammer was a &itch move lol


----------



## XiCynx

Hahahaha







Gotta love it!


----------



## XiCynx

3 amazing FIGHTS!

well... 2... 1 was effed up... the first one...

http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/543072965
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/543073947

this last one is the best I say, THE BEST!
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/543075733


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Done. Haha, you just got beat by some-f.a.g.g.o.t. xD













































:laug her:


----------



## UkGouki

my guy getting beaten senseless last few days


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
my guy getting beaten senseless last few days









And the punishment continues...
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/548231768


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



LicheLord goes to level 10!
Speed improved. Bonus: piopio


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*












* Piopio
Rating - 5 out of 10
Throws something that looks like a bird to your opponent. A throwing weapon that hits for below-average damage.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


* Piopio
Rating - 5 out of 10
Throws something that looks like a bird to your opponent. A throwing weapon that hits for below-average damage.


----------



## UkGouki

man since my brute has leveled up he done nowt but lose its doing my head in he got weaker used to win nearly 2 out of 3 every day


----------



## Hueristic

Use the force!


----------



## franz

*[OCN]Franz turns 14.* Finally got some defense(shield). Still only 70HP though.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
*[OCN]Franz turns 14.* Finally got some defense(shield). Still only 70HP though.























I managed to forget about this game!









I was thinking about booting up warlords 4, played it with the nephew last week and forgot how much fun it is!


----------



## XiCynx

Sry Threefeet...
This had to of killed you just a little inside...
Level 7 just beat ya...

http://tinyurl.com/mgfgvh


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
Sry Threefeet...
This had to of killed you just a little inside...
Level 7 just beat ya...

http://tinyurl.com/mgfgvh

Gee thanks









TBH I've given up on him, Lambchoppp is my boy these days. It sucks I can't password him though, but at least no-one else can either


----------



## Hueristic

you guys crack me up! thx for the laugh.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*









you guys crack me up! thx for the laugh.










Keep laughing, chuckles 

Take a look at this, Blade... & this!

Hueristic we're not going to mention this one though...


----------



## XiCynx

ohh geeze... i need to level.. like now!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Keep laughing, chuckles 

Take a look at this, Blade... & this!

Hueristic we're not going to mention this one though...






























































http://steamingpile.mybrute.com/fight/586792938



























































http://turdburner.mybrute.com/fight/586816753




































Look wat you gave me








"TurdBurner goes to level 13!
Agility improved. Bonus: *Cry of the Damned*
"



































:lache n:
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


ohh geeze... i need to level.. like now!


----------



## XiCynx

awe....

Quote:



[OCN]Blade goes to level 13!
Endurance improved.


Depressing...


----------



## Hueristic

cute. ;P


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


cute. ;P


NOT CUTE! Was expecting something MOAR!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


NOT CUTE! Was expecting something MOAR!










Now when I get lvl 13 I have a chance!









WAIT I'm only 11!!! 
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/591282042


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Ndrangheta has flattened your Brute.
1 experience point gained..



Quote:



Gaia has flattened your Brute.
1 experience point gained..



Quote:



[OCN]Blade has flattened your Brute.
1 experience point gained..



Ouch.. Ouch.. aaaaand triple ouch...








Rough day huer?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Ouch.. Ouch.. aaaaand triple ouch...








Rough day huer?

























I just noticed my other hueristic guy lost to same guy last!

http://hueristic.mybrute.com/cellule

Who was that Lambchop guy?
http://turdburner.mybrute.com/fight/591295072

W00T!!! I finally got Armor with a guy!

Quote:



LogSplitter goes to level 11!
Speed improved. Bonus: Armour


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Who was that Lambchop guy?


'Tis I, the one armed man









My Brute just won't use weapons against you recently for some reason.

I'm just shouting: "GET YOUR BALLS OUT! USE YOUR STEEL BALLS, DAMNIT!" 
Alas he wouldn't listen


----------



## XiCynx

|







|







|







|







|















|







|







|







|







|















|







|







|







|







|















|







|







|







|







|















|







|







|







|







|









*"The Day"* has finally came!























Three! 3! Trio! Amazing Fights!
3! Trio! Three! Amazing Outcomes!

If you don't believe me, then just see for yourself!
Obviously from easier to harder









*Battle #1:*
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/596532549

*Battle #2:*
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/596540123

*Battle #3:*
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/596545232


----------



## Inktfish

Congrats


----------



## Sin100

This is still going! :O, I got bored as my char lvl'd ridiculously slow!


----------



## Threefeet

Very nice fights Blade!









Man I need a shield...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
This is still going! :O, I got bored as my char lvl'd ridiculously slow!

You got bored cause your brute was a pansy!


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Very nice fights Blade!

Man I need a shield...


Yea that thing comes in handy like you wouldn't believe!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


You got bored cause your brute was a pansy!










o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o! Burned!


----------



## XiCynx

eww... hueristic... lost to a level 8!

http://tinyurl.com/npczla


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


eww... hueristic... lost to a level 8!

http://tinyurl.com/npczla


http://some-******.mybrute.com/fight...8605
http://some-******.mybrute.com/fight...9469

Looks like some-****** has been targeting me.









3 fights on http://tinyurl.com/TOS-sux home page.









Wonder wow long this has gone on to get 1 win.


----------



## XiCynx

<.<

>.>


----------



## Hueristic

Just fought my bullpen for the first time in a while.

Now I gotta get back to reading up on this OpenCl. Looks like the only SDK's are from Nvidia and AMD.


----------



## franz

Watch lola get pwned. Here...........


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Watch lola get pwned. Here...........



























That was one great combo! Cry of the damned and smack Stone Hammer! WOW!

Can't believe she's level 15 already!


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


















That was one great combo! Cry of the damned and smack Stone Hammer! WOW!

Can't believe she's level 15 already!


Yeah I would have schooled him even without the damn pets, but he gets his strongest attack on his third hit. Geez

Another attack I am getting sick of is Deluge. That kills me in one round too.

Yeah level 15 and ranked too. She is a scrappy one.


----------



## Royaltramp

http://cocoleg.mybrute.com/cellule
http://bear-jesus1.mybrute.com/cellule

Cocoleg got wolf at level 3. Bear-jesus1 will get a bear at level 13.

;D

-Matt


----------



## K092084

Just got lvl 16 and what do I get strength improved. YAY!!! me Sarcasm


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Just got lvl 16 and what do I get strength improved. YAY!!! me Sarcasm


Sweet!! Sarcasm

I just sent two hitmen out for you.

Round 1








Round 2


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Just got lvl 16 and what do I get strength improved. YAY!!! me Sarcasm


http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/626063891


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/626063891


You fought the wrong one. Should be [OCN]KO092084.
I forgot all about him, haven't fought with him in about a month now.


----------



## K092084

Seems like a fair fight:
http://killernova.mybrute.com/tf/77704842


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


You fought the wrong one. Should be [OCN]KO092084.
I forgot all about him, haven't fought with him in about a month now.


?looks right on my cell?
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/cellule
BTW, I really like the ending of that fight! Thought I was toast.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Seems like a fair fight:
http://killernova.mybrute.com/tf/77704842


Looks like the cry of the damned didn't work? Yeah these bot brutes are bull.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


?looks right on my cell?
http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/cellule
BTW, I really like the ending of that fight! Thought I was toast.


I made him first, but didn't pupil OCN Admin, so I made another one as OCN KO092084, which is the one that is in the clan and that I fight with.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Looks like the cry of the damned didn't work? Yeah these bot brutes are bull.


Another reason I got tired of this and don't really care about it anymore. To many people that cheated to lvl their brute up.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

this game needs to die. LOL

well if anything try beating h4x0rd4m0r. he's a lvl 10 but he's a beast. one regular punch does 28 dmg


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I made him first, but didn't pupil OCN Admin, so I made another one as OCN KO092084, which is the one that is in the clan and that I fight with.

Another reason I got tired of this and don't really care about it anymore. To many people that cheated to lvl their brute up.


Yeah but nobody here is useing bots.

http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/631418497


----------



## UkGouki

i havent cheated at all with my brutes i play it everyday my poor guy got weaker when he leveled to 15

look at my fight history

http://ocnukgouki.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


i havent cheated at all with my brutes i play it everyday my poor guy got weaker when he leveled to 15

look at my fight history

http://ocnukgouki.mybrute.com/cellule


Yeah that happened to like 4 of my guys in a few day span, they all got knifes and now they pick a knife instead of a good weapon.









And what's with all the batons!

I wish you could choose the weapon order at least.


----------



## UkGouki

yeah its sickening i had one of my guys who was a monster till he got a panther/wolf as a pet now he is weak as hell and relys on the panther so far he is doing ok barly scraping wins but sometimes he gets beat expesually in comps by peeps 8 levels lower than him...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


but sometimes he gets beat expesually in comps by peeps 8 levels lower than him...


----------



## franz

[OCN]Franz turns 15. Gets STR and a BEAR!!!!

Lookout!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


[OCN]Franz turns 15. Gets STR and a BEAR!!!!

Lookout!!
























Run for the Hills!


----------



## Inktfish

http://ocninktfishh.mybrute.com/fight/656783810

Muahhaha

About the wolf thing, he shouldn't be weaker 
My brute who has a wolf owns like her grandma has no children.
And what you guys mean with bots and cheating in mybrute?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


http://ocninktfishh.mybrute.com/fight/656783810

Muahhaha

About the wolf thing, he shouldn't be weaker 
My brute who has a wolf owns like her grandma has no children.
And what you guys mean with bots and cheating in mybrute?


You can exp cheat, use a bot to make tons of pupils. It's easy to spot.

That was a good battle, your dude knows how to use a shield and dodge. I like the coup' De grace (sp) with the shive!

And yes wolfies Rock I have none!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


i havent cheated at all with my brutes i play it everyday my poor guy got weaker when he leveled to 15

look at my fight history

http://ocnukgouki.mybrute.com/cellule


http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/figh...o::sozo::sozo:


----------



## UkGouki

lol my guy survived Just! and my guy 3 levels higher too :blink:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
lol my guy survived Just! and my guy 3 levels higher too :blink:


----------



## Inktfish

http://ocnkirby.mybrute.com/fight/668006048

Wolf vs Bear

Epic match.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
http://ocnkirby.mybrute.com/fight/668006048

Wolf vs Bear

Epic match.

Nice, Thought you were toast when she wouldn't drop that shield!

Loved the wolfie dodge!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Bump

Totally forgot about this, thanks for the reminder.

My Brutes were getting lonely


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## Inktfish

I already revived it.

It seems my Kirby is finally at lvl 12
Wolf pet + impact

Low health and almost no agility/speed kinda ************ that up.


----------



## Hueristic

You want the OP? I'd like to unsubb and let this die. I'm far too busy lately to keep up on half the threads I'm subbed to.


----------



## Inktfish

OP?
hell no

how many threads are you talking about?
I have like 2 actives atm
[email protected] trash and ogame ^^
this is just a thing I check every now and then.
I mean this isn't a really active discussion anwyay


----------



## Hueristic

I've turned this thread Over to [OCN]inktfishh Due to my time constraints, I recommend we all welcome him by an all out attack!

Edit: http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/918407374


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I've turned this thread Over to [OCN]inktfishh Due to my time constraints, I recommend we all welcome him by an all out attack!

Edit: http://ocnhueristic.mybrute.com/fight/918407374













































You're getting old mate.


----------



## XiCynx

Indeed it has been a while... But I battle again and have not lost my touch!

http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/990786865
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/990794684
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/990801327


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Indeed it has been a while... But I battle again and have not lost my touch!

http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/990786865
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/990794684
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/990801327


Leave my poor *retired* Brute alone


----------



## XiCynx

Neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Leave my poor *retired* Brute alone










This needs some changing indeed.

Report for duty soldier!


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Indeed it has been a while... But I battle again and have not lost my touch!

http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/990786865
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/990794684
http://ocnblade.mybrute.com/fight/990801327


http://ocnkirby.mybrute.com/fight/1019403057


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
http://ocnkirby.mybrute.com/fight/1019403057









Well now that's not even fair!!! It's like 3 against 1 there!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


This needs some changing indeed.

Report for duty soldier!


Sir Yes Sir!

I shall return...


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Sir Yes Sir!

I shall return...

Nais









Only takes a few clicks a day









Quote:


Originally Posted by *†Blade†* 
Well now that's not even fair!!! It's like 3 against 1 there!

This is OCN brutes boy...
No fairness in here, except that you have oneÂ² chance a day to take revenge!

Â² this varies depending on the number of brutes you own.


----------



## UkGouki

well my brute is now level 19 and still weak as hell....


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


well my brute is now level 19 and still weak as hell....


http://ocnukgouki.mybrute.com/cellule
The level 18 one? "








The bonus's you gained are all awesome except thick skin and tornado of blows.
Should be pretty strong...

Edit:
After some fighting, crushed:
OCNUkGouki
OCNBlade
OCNThreefeet

http://ocnkirby.mybrute.com/cellule
Linking to fights isn't possible for some reason....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
http://ocnukgouki.mybrute.com/cellule
The level 18 one? "








The bonus's you gained are all awesome except thick skin and tornado of blows.
Should be pretty strong...

Edit:
After some fighting, crushed:
OCNUkGouki
OCNBlade
OCNThreefeet

http://ocnkirby.mybrute.com/cellule
Linking to fights isn't possible for some reason....

LOL your brute already forgot the fights! I think they have worse memory than me!


----------



## Inktfish

Idd
that was 10 seconds after I totally whooped some asses.....

Cough women cough


----------



## UkGouki

is it me or has mybrute been down for over 48hours all i get is the technical problems page..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
http://ocnukgouki.mybrute.com/cellule
The level 18 one? "








The bonus's you gained are all awesome except thick skin and tornado of blows.
Should be pretty strong...

Edit:
After some fighting, crushed:
OCNUkGouki
OCNBlade
OCNThreefeet

http://ocnkirby.mybrute.com/cellule
Linking to fights isn't possible for some reason....

yup but he level 19 now and really weak i lose 2 out of 3 nearly every day some times lose 12 in a row..


----------



## Inktfish

oh :<
My weakest brute (Inktfish) has a win/lose ratio of around 50% I think.


----------



## UkGouki

the brute servers are working again now


----------



## JoeC

One hit wonder:


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeC* 
One hit wonder:

What is a one hit wonder?


----------

